# 1600€ PC für Games



## hype (20. August 2010)

*1600€ PC für Games*

Hallo PCGH Community,

ich suche einen Komplett PC oder ein PC Komponenten für maximal 1600€, die vorrangig zum Gamen geeignet sind.
Verwendungszweck: 90 % Gaming, 5 % Video bearbeiten , 5 % Surfen.
Ich spiele Modern Warfare 2 , Crysis Warhead, Arma 2 und halt neue Games. Ich möchte schon gern Crysis 2 Spielen.
Momentan spiele aich auf einem 24 Zoll Bildschirm mit FullHD

Was ist mir wichtig: 

Superschnelle CPU 
Super Mega schnelle Graka
80+ Gold NT
ausreichend Ram
Gute Kühlung
alles mit perfekter Qualität

Nun zur Amd Intel Diskusion: Also ich kaufe AMD nicht nur, weil Bully drauf kommen sollte, da sollten schon andere Argumente kommen.
Ich bin eigentlich ein Intel Fan, aber ich kaufe das was schneller ist und was besser für die Zukunft ist.
Welche Grafikkarte ist die beste für mich  ? 

Könntet ihr mir was konfigurieren ?

MFG


----------



## fuddles (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

MSI 870A-G54, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7599-040R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! Edition, 1536MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (ZT-40102-10P) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDT90ZFBGRBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W ATX 2.3 (RS-600-80GA-D3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a479956.html
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
OCZ Agility 2 Extended 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2AGTE120G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Beim Boardkauf + den CPU bekommt man 50€ Winback Prämie unter der MSI Homepage.

Als Gehäuse empfehle ich eines von Lian Li. Sollen sehr gut verarbeitet sein.
Aber Gehäuse ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Kein Intel..ich dachte die sind immer am schnellsten und besser für Spiele  ? Lohnt eine SSD überhaupt  ? Kann ich damit alles flüssig spielen ?


----------



## AMDman (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

ich würd evtl...auch "nur" ne 5870 nehmen...damit kannste ALLES auf flüssig spielen...in games nehmen sich Intel und AMD im moment nahezu nichts...manchmal ist amd, manchmal intel flotter, ich meine jetzt nur in games...


----------



## XE85 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

i5-750 oder i7-860
ASUS P7P55-E (eventuell das Pro wenn die ausstattung gewünscht ist)
Zotac GTX480AMP oder HD5970

Rest so wie bei fuddles

mfg


----------



## fuddles (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Bei dem Budget sollte er den AMD 1090T holen oder den i7-860.
Wenn doch ein I5 dann aber den 760


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Erst mal sollte gesagt werden, dass er das Budget gar nicht voll beanspruchen muss um einen guten Spielerechner zu bekommen.


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ja aber So 1156 ist doch tot...da würde ich kein Geld mehr investieren. Da kommt doch nichts neues mehr. wie nennt man das EOL..was EOL ist ist EOL.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Jop, der 1156 ist Geschichte, aber sofern er nur die Grafikkarte mal upgraden will, so in 2 Jahren, sollte das kein Thema sein, ein i5 760 oder i7 860 halten locker 4-5 Jahre und dann gibts bei Intel/AMD eh schon wieder neue CPUs.
Man muss ja auch nicht jede CPU Generation kaufen, immer eine übrspringen ist nicht verkehrt.


----------



## XE85 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



fuddles schrieb:


> Wenn doch ein I5 dann aber den 760



stimmt ... aber bei dem Budget würde ich sowiso zum i7 greifen



hype schrieb:


> Ja aber So 1156 ist doch tot...da würde ich kein Geld mehr investieren. Da kommt doch nichts neues mehr. wie nennt man das EOL..was EOL ist ist EOL.



das kommt immer drauf an ... möchte man jede CPU Generation haben ist das sicher ein relavanter Faktor - kauft man ohnehin immer was komplett neues ists egal, zudem ist gar nicht sicher ob nicht der 1090T schon das schnellste Modell für aktuelle AMD3 Hardware ist

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



XE85 schrieb:


> zudem ist gar nicht sicher ob nicht der 1090T schon das schnellste Modell für aktuelle AMD3 Hardware ist
> 
> mfg


 
Aktuell ist nur der 1075T angegündigt, mit 3GHz. Ein stärkeres Modell ist da nicht mehr vorgesehen, zumindest scheint die Roadmap da keins mehr zu erwähnen.
Mag sein, dass AMD zum Bulldozer Start noch einen 1099T rausbringt (oder was auch immer), wie das Intel mit dem i5 760 ja auch gemacht hat, obwohl der Sockel bald abgelöst wird.


----------



## captain iglu (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



hype schrieb:


> Lohnt eine SSD überhaupt  ? Kann ich damit alles flüssig spielen ?



aber diese nervigen ansprüche auch immer noch dazu wie:
aber ich möchte nicht bla bla bla kommt mir nicht mit bla bla bla


----------



## captain iglu (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

kauf 1090t 
kommt mir nicht mit doppel post ist so gewollt


----------



## XE85 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



captain iglu schrieb:


> aber diese nervigen ansprüche auch immer noch dazu wie:
> aber ich möchte nicht bla bla bla



was ist daran nervig?? - wenn du dich zB zu nem Auto beraten lässt sagst du ja auch dazu welche Marke du bevorzugst oder welche du (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht haben möchtest
- oder etwa nicht?

mfg


----------



## der_knoben (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

In einem Gaming PC braucht man keine SSD. Mal abgesehen von etwas schnelleren Ladezeiten, bringt sie dir im Spiel keinen Vorteil.

Der Sockel 1156 ist quasi genauso tot wie der 1366. Es ist von daher eigentlich egal welchen du nimmst. Wobei der 1156 für einen Gaming Rechner mehr als ausreichend ist.
In der Regel ist es ja so, dass man sich einmal die Plattform kauft, und in 3-4Jahren wieder eine neue. Von daher ist es immer eine Frage, ob man die aufrüstbarkeit wirklich braucht.
Das ganze würde anders aussehen, wenn du jetzt die kleinste CPU nehmen würdest, dann kann man da auch später noch ne fettere nachrüsten. Da du aber Gamen willst, wirst du wohl schon mit das größte nehmen wollen.
Das einzige, was man vllt bei einem Rechner mal nachrüstet ist die Graka. Weil diese wohl den Leistungsanforderungen am ehesten erliegt.
Somit wirst du mit dem Intel i7 860 pder i5 760 oder einem PHenomII 1090T nie schlecht fahren.
Bei der Graka könntest du auch zu einer GTX460 GLH von Gainward greifen, oder du holst dir ne GTX470 AMP von Zotac oder ne HD5870 Toxic/Vapor-X von ATI.


----------



## XE85 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Der Sockel 1156 ist quasi genauso tot wie der 1366.



das kann genauso für den Sockel AM3 gelten - ein schnelleres Modell als der 1090T ist laut aktuellen Infos nicht zu erwarten und eine BD kompatibilität zu aktueller AM3 Hardware wurde noch nicht bestätigt - eventuell gibts da am 24. genauere infos

mfg


----------



## captain iglu (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

das:


hype schrieb:


> Nun zur Amd Intel Diskusion: Also ich kaufe AMD nicht nur, weil Bully drauf kommen sollte, da sollten schon andere Argumente kommen.
> MFG


ist daran nervig!
neben p/l ist das bekanntlich der vorteil von amd 
ich frag mich dann immer was die eigentlich noch hören wollen


----------



## Ezio (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



XE85 schrieb:


> das kann genauso für den Sockel AM3 gelten - ein schnelleres Modell als der 1090T ist laut aktuellen Infos nicht zu erwarten und eine BD kompatibilität zu aktueller AM3 Hardware wurde noch nicht bestätigt - eventuell gibts da am 24. genauere infos
> 
> mfg



Beim 1090T kann man jederzeit den Multi hochstellen. Da ist ein schnelleres Modell genau so sinnfrei wie der 990X.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Aber im Gegensatz zu AMD bringt Intel noch das Modell oberhalb des 980X raus, mit dem Wissen, dass einige (die meisten? ) 980X Besitzer sich den 990X kaufen werden, weil sie eben das Topmodell besitzen wollen und nicht das zweischnellste.


----------



## 4clocker (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Also ich würde das so machen

Grafikkarte ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - Sapphire HD5870
Prozessor ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - Desktop - Sockel AM3 - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Board ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - GigaByte GA-890GPA-UD3H
Speicher ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
Netzteil ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Enermax Pro87+


----------



## Tight86 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



captain iglu schrieb:


> das:
> 
> ist daran nervig!
> neben p/l ist das bekanntlich der vorteil von amd
> ich frag mich dann immer was die eigentlich noch hören wollen



Ich will hören das die Pro-Takt-Leistung sich deutlich von Intel absetzt und dann immer noch das P/L Verhälltnis wesentlich besser ist als bei Intel. Sowie die Leistungaufnahme, sollte ebenso nicht die der Intel-Cpu´s übersteigen.
Soll heissen 1. Vs 1. , 2. Vs. 2. , 4. Vs 4. , 6. Vs 6. Cores oder 3066,2 Mhz Vs 3066,2 Mhz
Nicht jedoch 4 Vs 6. oder 2166 Mhz Vs 3400 Mhz.

Ausserdem würde ich noch gerne hören das dies generell bei allem was ich mache gilt und nicht nur AMD-Optimierte Programme, also egal was ich mache, mit welchen Programm ich es mache oder unter welchen Betriebsystem, Video encoding - decoding, bechnen mit cinebench, 3dmark, auqamark, PC-Mark, Winrar, X264, Paint.net, GTA4 und die ganzen anderen 100.000 sinnvollen Anwendungen, die ich nicht genannt habe.


----------



## XE85 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



captain iglu schrieb:


> neben p/l ist das bekanntlich der vorteil von amd



nein eigentlich nicht - denn das BD Modelle auf aktueller AM3 Hardware läuft wurde von AMD noch nicht bestätigt, somit ist das aktuell (noch) kein Vorteil und sollte auch (noch) nicht als Vorteil angegeben werden bevor hier nicht klarheit herrscht, leider wird es trotzdem sehr oft als das non Plus ultra des Sockel AM3 angepriesen und auch leider fälschlicherweise oft als Fakt hingestellt

mfg


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

ich weiß, dafür werd ich gesteinigt. aber ich würde dir 2 gtx 460 raten, anstatt einer 480. denke die wahl ist billiger, leiser und mehr leistung.... mikroruckler kannste vergessen, das kommt eher nur in 30 fps bereichen. und mit der config spielste crysis auf very high mit full auf 50 fps


----------



## zøtac (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



david430 schrieb:


> ich weiß, dafür werd ich gesteinigt. aber ich würde dir 2 gtx 460 raten, anstatt einer 480. denke die wahl ist billiger, leiser und mehr leistung.... mikroruckler kannste vergessen, das kommt eher nur in 30 fps bereichen. und mit der config spielste crysis auf very high mit full auf 50 fps


Mikroruckler hat man immer dude, nur nicht jedem fallen sie bei Hohen FPS auf


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

man hat sich nicht unbedingt. wenn die fiecher gut abgestimmt sind, dann hat man auch keine...


----------



## willowman (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



4clocker schrieb:


> Also ich würde das so machen
> 
> Grafikkarte ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - Sapphire HD5870
> Prozessor ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - Desktop - Sockel AM3 - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
> ...



Das ist doch 'n ganz ordentliches System, auch wenn ich Kingston oder Corsair für den RAM vorschlagen würde


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Du bist halt darauf angewiesen, dass Nvidia für dieses Game einen guten Job macht in Sachen Treiber.
Mir wäre das zu blöd bei jedem Game erst mal den richtigen Treiber raussuchen und dann rumschlossern.
Ich will ein Game spielen, wenn ich Lust dazu haben und nicht erst eine Stunde lang durchtesten, welche Einstellung brauchbar ist, bis dahin ist die Lust dann vergangen.


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Danke schön für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Ich entscheide mich dann zwischen dem i7 930 auf dem teurem X58 Sockel wegen SLI aus GTX 460 oder hat da irgendjmd noch was wichtiges zu sagen , dem i7 860  mit einer 470 AMP! oder dem 1090T mit einer 470AMP! 

Mit was würde ich mehr fps haben..mit welchem hätte ich am meisten Ruhe..also sprich die meiste Leistung für die Zukunft. Mal bitte die Glaskugel anwerfen...  Welches ist das rundeste..also passendste für meine genannten Anforderungen ? 

Was ist nun mit den Mikrorucklern.. ich spiele ja auf 24 Zoll .. lohnt da überhaupt SLI  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Keine Ahnung, was länger läuft. Das kann alles schon wieder zu langsam sein, wenn Crysis 2 draußen ist, das kann dir niemand sicher sagen.
Mit den zwei GTX 460 hast du den längsten Balken, aber ich tippe mal, dass man mit einer GTX 480 den besseren Spielespaß hat.
Abgesehen davon kostet das SLI Gespann aufm X58 die meiste Kohle.


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Okay..da wirds wohl eher eine schnellere Single GPU Karte. Nun zu i7 860 und 1090T , der i7 hat doch 8 Threads und der X6 nur 6 Threads, aber warum hat dann der i7 nur Vierkerne und der X6 6 Kerne..  ? Kann mir das jmd erklären ? Welcher ist besser für eine superschnelle GPU ala 480  ?


----------



## fuddles (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Kommt auf das Game an. Zuerst mal der i7 hat 4 Kerne und nicht mehr. Der X6 hat 6 "echte" Kerne.
Beim i7 werden noch 4 Kerne simuliert. Ist ein Spiel auf Mehrkern optimiert, legt nur der X6 zu, der i7 nicht.


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

also ich hatte mal en sli aus 2 8800 gt karten und war richtig zufrieden. jedes spiel lief darauf fast 50% schneller. ich hatte keinerlei treiberprobleme. wie auch schon in tests bewiesen wurde, sind 2 gtx460 ner gtx 480 vorzuziehen, weil schneller, leiser und günstiger. das mit den mikrorucklern wird jedes mal gebracht und scheint jedes mal auch ein totschlagkriterium für 2 grafikkarten zu sein. das find ich einfach nicht fair, weil sli wirklich ne nette sache ist, da muss es net mal en nforce chipsatz draufsitzen, 8x8 reichen auch vollkommen aus. ich konnte keinerlei mikroruckler feststellen, als ich crysis auf den karten gezockt habe, also auf meinen 2 8800 gt. ich weiß nicht, warum leute hier probleme mit den treibern haben, dann muss man se halt mal aktualisieren. wow in zeiten von dsl dürften die 10 mins ziehen ja wohl nicht ins gewicht fallen. und das installieren ist auch schnell erledigt...


am besten das durchlesen:
http://www.tomshardware.de/geforce-gtx-460-sli-geforce-gtx-480,testberichte-240605.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Tja, aber solange zwei Karten nich 100% mehr bringen als eine, ist SLI fürn Hintern.
Du hast 50% mehr Frames für den doppelten Preis? 
Hast du die 50% immer gehabt oder nur maximal?


----------



## captain iglu (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



XE85 schrieb:


> nein eigentlich nicht - denn das BD Modelle auf aktueller AM3 Hardware läuft wurde von AMD noch nicht bestätigt, somit ist das aktuell (noch) kein Vorteil und sollte auch (noch) nicht als Vorteil angegeben werden bevor hier nicht klarheit herrscht, leider wird es trotzdem sehr oft als das non Plus ultra des Sockel AM3 angepriesen und auch leider fälschlicherweise oft als Fakt hingestellt
> mfg


aber es ist zumindest mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit der fall (sollte man vllt. ab jetzt jedes mal dazu schreiben)
denn wenn die cpu nicht wenigstens eingeschränkt kompatibel zum letzten sockel wäre hätte amd sie auch mechanisch inkompatibel gemacht
@Tight86
im fall eines i5 750 sehe ich das nicht so. außerdem sollte man beim vergleich sinnvollerweise eher nach dem preis gehen das ist praxisnäher
oder wer steht vor der quälenden entscheidung zwischen einem 1090t und einem i7-970


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

teilweise hatte ich auch 100% aber nicht immer. deshalb habe ich mal pauschal 50 gesagt. und es ist ganz sicher nicht für den hintern, wenn die lösung billiger ist, als ein single gpu modell, das in dem preisbereich dann langsamer ist... lies dir doch den test vom tomshardware durch.... die werden schon ein bissel ahnung haben....


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Hab mir den ganzen Test durch gelesen. Das scheint ja gar nicht so schlecht zu sein. Und billiger als eine GTX 480 AMP!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Texte von Toms Hardware traue ich pauschal nicht über den Weg.


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Warum  ?  Machen die Falsche News  ?


----------



## XE85 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



captain iglu schrieb:


> denn wenn die cpu nicht wenigstens eingeschränkt kompatibel zum letzten sockel wäre hätte amd sie auch mechanisch inkompatibel gemacht



nicht unbedingt - denn das würde dann verhindern das man ältere CPUs in neuen Boards verwendet



hype schrieb:


> Warum ? Machen die Falsche News ?



Deren Testmethoden sind teilweise - drücken wirs milde aus - zweifelhaft, zudem beschreiben die Fazits oft das was man gerne hätte bzw was man sehn möchte und nicht das was tatsächlich beim Test rausgekommen ist

mfg


----------



## Pagz (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Und zwei gtx 460 sind mitnichten leiser und stromsparender als eine gtx 480 amp!


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Achso na dann bin ich ja aufgeklärt.
Dann bleibt ja die Entscheidung zw. i7 860 / 870 und dem 1090T .. welcher ist für games momentan schneller und welcher  limitiert die GPU nicht. Also nicht das z.B der Intel zu langsam ist und die Graka nicht die volle Leistung bringen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Bei zwei GTX 460 limitiert die CPU immer, da kannst du nichts machen.


----------



## fuddles (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

2 GTX 460 = 320 Watt
1 GTX 480 = 420 Watt

Bissl mehr zieht die gute unter Last schon.


----------



## captain iglu (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



XE85 schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt - denn das würde dann verhindern das man ältere CPUs in neuen Boards verwendet
> mfg


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Nein wenn ich eine 480 AMP nehme ?  Limitiert da eher der AMD 1090T oder der i7 870 / 860 ?


----------



## Ezio (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



> Bei zwei GTX 460 limitiert die CPU immer, da kannst du nichts machen.


Aber nur in praxisfernen Einstellungen ohne AA in niedriger Auflösung usw. Sonst reicht dafür jede der genannten.



> 2 GTX 460 = 320 Watt
> 1 GTX 480 = 420 Watt
> 
> Bissl mehr zieht die gute unter Last schon.


420W niemals... Absolutes Maximum im Furmark sind 320W.



> Nein wenn ich eine 480 AMP nehme ? Limitiert da eher der AMD 1090T oder der i7 870 / 860 ?


Kommt auf das Spiel an, aber generell nicht.


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Na dann den  beschnittenen ( hiihiii  ) Sockel 1156 werde ich  NICHT nehmen.
Da wirds wohl AM3 mit dem 1090T.
@ Ezio sind Sie mit dem X6 zufrieden ?  Lohnt eine Wakü zu dem Teil.  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



fuddles schrieb:


> 2 GTX 460 = 320 Watt
> 1 GTX 480 = 420 Watt
> 
> Bissl mehr zieht die gute unter Last schon.


 
wie kommst du auf diese Werte?
Sind das Werte für das gesamte System?



hype schrieb:


> Nein wenn ich eine 480 AMP nehme ? Limitiert da eher der AMD 1090T oder der i7 870 / 860 ?


 
Werder der eine noch der andere.
Liegt halt am Game, bei Onlinerollengames limitieren die CPUs schon mal, wenn viel los ist, aber das gilt für alle CPUs.



Ezio schrieb:


> Aber nur in praxisfernen Einstellungen ohne AA in niedriger Auflösung usw. Sonst reicht dafür jede der genannten.


 
Ich hab nur einem anderen User vorgegriffen. 



Ezio schrieb:


> 420W niemals... Absolutes Maximum im Furmark sind 320W.


 
Ich tippe mal, dass er das gesamte System meint, aber 420 Watt sind auch so zuviel.


----------



## Pagz (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 (Seite 24) - 12.07.2010 - ComputerBase
Also laut diesem Test hier verbraucht das ganze System mit:
gtx 480: 448 W
mit *1** gtx 460: 310W
Wenn ma da noch mal ca 150W draufrechnet, wirds ganz eng für die gtx 460


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Die haben aber die maximal Leistungsaufnahme gemessen, nur leider nicht, wie.
Die Tabelle ist so fürn Hintern.


----------



## fuddles (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



fuddles schrieb:


> 2 GTX 460 = 320 Watt
> 1 GTX 480 = 420 Watt
> 
> Bissl mehr zieht die gute unter Last schon.




Äh ja *schäm* Gesamtsystem hatte ich das nich geschrieben?


----------



## Pagz (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die haben aber die maximal Leistungsaufnahme gemessen, nur leider nicht, wie.
> Die Tabelle ist so fürn Hintern.





> Auch hier gilt die Teilung zwischen Idle- und Last-Betrieb. Letzterer  wird durch Verwendung von Crysis Warhead unter der Auflösung 1920x1200  simuliert.



Wenn du das gemeint hast


----------



## Ezio (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Leistungsaufnahme, Effizienz, Temperaturen : Nimm Zwei! Nvidias GeForce GTX 460 rockt im SLI

Da verbrauchen die 2 460er schon ein gutes Stück mehr.


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

klar verbrauchen, die mehr, ist ja logisch aber! den 2 karten stehen mehr kühlfläche zu, sind ja 2  und deshalb könne sie besser auf temperatur gehalten werden, als nur eine. und da er sich wahrscheinlich kein mini gehäuse kauft und der platz gegeben ist, sind die mit sicherheit leiser. hizu kommt, dass se schneller und günstiger sind. das ist ja nicht in abrede zu stellen... oder etwa doch


----------



## lol2k (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



david430 schrieb:


> klar verbrauchen, die mehr, ist ja logisch aber! den 2 karten stehen mehr kühlfläche zu, sind ja 2  und deshalb könne sie besser auf temperatur gehalten werden, als nur eine.



So ist es!! Auch irgendwie logisch, das karten, die nicht unter Volllast laufen, nicht ihre Höchtemperatur erreichen und dementsprechend der Kühler nicht bei voller Drehzahl laufen muss, was zur Folge hat, das dieser nicht den maximalen Stromwert aus dem Netzteil zieht!

Habe dieselbe Idee mit 2x gtx 460 (amp!/hawk) [Erstmal offizielle tests der beiden Karten abwarten]

Finde die Idee auch gar nicht so doof - Mircoruckler sind zum ersten Mal vor 2,5 Jahren aufgetaucht. Seitdem hat sich vieles getan!
Und warum nicht zwei Karten (gtx460) einer gtx 480 vorziehen? 20% Mehrleistung für weniger Geld, als man für die aktuell schnellste Karte von Nvidia bezahlt - das kann sich doch sehen lassen! Zumal sich die Testergebnisse bei allen Spielen durchziehen! 

Habe selbst noch nie ein sli/crossfire system genutzt und jahrelang immer die Hardware gekauft, die mir zugesagt hat - egal ob nvidia oder ati!
Ich denke, ich werde dem SLI-System eine Chance geben und selbst wenn sich heraustellen sollte, das doch Microruckler oder (zu) hohe Leistungsaufnahme / Temperaturen entstehen, kann man immer noch vom 14tätigen Rückgaberecht gebraucht machen (wenn online bestellt wird) und sich die gtx 480 amp! gönnen!


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Deswegen bin ich am überdenken..denn sie sind ja günstiger..als eine 480er AMP. Kann ein AMD Brett auch SLI oder muss ich dan zu Intel ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Wenn du das gemeint hast


 
Welches System war das nochmal, mit dem sie das ermittelt haben?
Übertakteter i7 auf X58 Brett?
Dann ist das kein Wunder, dass der soviel zieht, mein System braucht 100 Watt weniger im Furmark.



hype schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich am überdenken..denn sie sind ja günstiger..als eine 480er AMP. Kann ein AMD Brett auch SLI oder muss ich dan zu Intel ?


 
AMD Chipsätze können nur CF, wenn du SLI haben willst, musst du ein Nforce Chipsatzt haben.


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

es gibt en haufen an how tos, wie man sli auf crossfire boards aktiviert. kannst ma unter sli hack oder gucken... hier im forum gibts da genug....


----------



## Ezio (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Es gibt Nforce Bretter für SLI. Oder du schaltest SLI auf einem AMD Chipsatz frei, wie es bei http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/113920-sli-hack.html funktioniert hat.


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

jop ezio hat vollkommen recht. bei nem neuen ati system wirds schwierig, da sli hinzubekommen, meines wissens nach. bei x58 boards wirst du oft nen kühler unter der cpu sehen. das ist nicht die northbridge, sondern en nforce 200 chipsatz. der ermöglicht sli mit den vollen 16 lanes auf den grafikkarten. es gibt aber auch intel boards mit x58 oder p55 chipsatz, die sli unterstützen. diese bieten aber nur 8x8 lanes. also die hälfte von allen. das ist aber kein problem, denn 8 statt 16 lanes ist durchschnittlich grade mal 1% langsamer, 4 lanes, dabei sinds durchschnittlich 3% leistungseinbruch und bei 2 lanes warens glaub 30%....


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Hm aber wenn ich das normale X58 Board wie Asus P6X58D - E nehmen würde hätt ich doch SLI Board oder ?  Wäre  1366 nicht besser.. außerdem ist doch So 1156 EOL oder ?


----------



## zøtac (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Spätestens in nem halben Jahr wenn nicht sogar früher ist 1366 auch EOL, wollt mich nur mal einmischen


----------



## lol2k (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Na dann schau dir doch mal dieses Brett hier an:
Asus M4N98TD Evo NF980A AM3 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Das Board wird in der aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe auch getestet und hat gar nicht mal so schlecht abgeschnitten! Einzig die fehlende USB 3.0 Unterstützung wurde kritisiert (was man notfalls mit einer Steckkarte nachrüchsten könnte) sowie die fehlenden Sata 6GB/s Anschlüsse. Dafür kann das AM3 Board mit seinen 16 PCI-E Lanes gute Ergebnisse erzielen.
"Leistung und OC Potential sind sehr gut" (Zitat zum Test des Boards!)


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

jop das ding hat sogar 3 way sli, wird zwar mit der 460 nicht gehen, weil die nur dual sli hat. anscheinend hat des nen nforce chipsatz, also volle bandbreite bei sli... also ich mein das asus...


----------



## zøtac (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Von SLI würd ich im Gaming PC aber abraten, gibt mehr Probleme als das du Spaß hast und mehr Leistung als mit ner GTX480 brauchst du eh nicht. Alles was du mehr hast ist purer ****vergleich, eigentlich würd ne GTX470 auch für max settings reichen...
Und nen Phenom II bremst die 2 GTX460 auch noch aus, solltet ihr net vergessen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Jede CPU bremst die beiden GTX 460 aus.


----------



## zøtac (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jede CPU bremst die beiden GTX 460 aus.


Nein, das würde ich pauschal nicht so sagen.
Ein Hochgetakteter i7 X6 würde die schon bändigen, nur ist der leider nicht bezahlbar^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Öhm, auch der bremst die beiden GTX 460 immer noch aus, ist halt eine Frage der Games und der Einstellung außerdem redet niemand von "übertakten", denn den 955 kannst du auch übertakten.


----------



## lol2k (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



zøtac schrieb:


> Von SLI würd ich im Gaming PC aber abraten, gibt mehr Probleme als das du Spaß hast ...



Dann frage ich mich doch ernsthaft, warum dieses System seit Jahren konstant von Ati und Nvidia hochgehalten wird (also CF/SLI)
Wenn es sich nicht verkaufen würde, würde das eine Menge Geld verschlingen und die Firmen würden es wieder einstellen!
Ich kann mich noch an die Diskussionen erinnern, als die CPU plötzlich nicht mehr aus nur einem Kern bestehen sollte..

Klar haben solche Systeme erstmal eine Menge Kritiker  Heute jedoch haben wir schon 6 Kerne auf einer CPU!
Wer Leistung will sollte sich doch mal an dieses SLI wagen. Ich glaube eher, das viele USer hier eher zurückhaltend reagieren, da sie weder "soviel" Geld ausgeben wollen, bzw so viel Abwärme und Leistungsaufnahme verkraften können! Wenn jnd. jedoch die max. FPS für Bares erwerben möchte - SLI oder CF sind die Schlüssel dazu 

Edit: Allerdings hätte ich gern einen Test seitens PCGH zu 2x gtx 460/470/480, um mal Messdaten schwarz auf weiß zu haben, die vertrauenswürdig sind. Man ist ja seitens PCGH einen gewissen Standart bei Tests gewohnt, den ComputerBase hier nur schwammig erbracht hat. Da bleiben noch einige Fragen offen!


----------



## zøtac (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



lol2k schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich doch ernsthaft, warum dieses System seit Jahren konstant von Ati und Nvidia hochgehalten wird (also CF/SLI)
> Wenn es sich nicht verkaufen würde, würde das eine Menge Geld verschlingen und die Firmen würden es wieder einstellen!
> Ich kann mich noch an die Diskussionen erinnern, als die CPU plötzlich nicht mehr aus nur einem Kern bestehen sollte..


Weil in dem ganze Alienware, Acer Predator schrott Multi GPU verbaut wird vielleicht? Weil in jedem 2ten High-End Gaming Fertig Rechner auf Multi GPU gesetzt wird? 
Und warum es nicht eingestellt wird, du weißt das Multi GPU noch lange nicht fertig entwickelt ist? Ich sehe das ganze imo als eine art Beta. Hatte früher 2 HD4850 und hab seit dem was gegen Crossfire, Multi GPU würd ich mir nurnoch zum Benchen zulegen.


> Klar haben solche Systeme erstmal eine Menge Kritiker  Heute jedoch haben wir schon 6 Kerne auf einer CPU!


Klar Kritisiere ich das, weil es noch nicht ausgereift ist. Die Anzahl der CPU Kerne hat da wenig mit zu tun, oder hattest du deswegen schonmal Mikroruckler oder Inputlag? Schlechter vergleich...


> Wer Leistung will sollte sich doch mal an dieses SLI wagen. Ich glaube eher, das viele USer hier eher zurückhaltend reagieren, da sie weder "soviel" Geld ausgeben wollen, bzw so viel Abwärme und Leistungsaufnahme verkraften können! Wenn jnd. jedoch die max. FPS für Bares erwerben möchte - SLI oder CF sind die Schlüssel dazu


Ich verkrafte einiges an Leistungsaufnahme und Abwärme, vorallem weil ich den Strom nicht selber zahle.
Aber ich denke ohne OC auf ~4GHz wird der Phenom II auch eine GTX 480 limiteren, deshalb wirst du vermutlich mit einer GTX 480 genau so viel FPS wie mit zwei GTX460 haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



lol2k schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich doch ernsthaft, warum dieses System seit Jahren konstant von Ati und Nvidia hochgehalten wird (also CF/SLI)


 
Weil die Firmen Geld verdienen wollen und wenn jeder Gamer statt einer eben zwei Karten kauft, dann haben sie ihren Umsatz verdoppelt ohne einen neuen Käufer anlocken zu müssen.


----------



## lol2k (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



zøtac schrieb:


> Klar Kritisiere ich das, weil es noch nicht ausgereift ist. Die Anzahl der CPU Kerne hat da wenig mit zu tun, oder hattest du deswegen schonmal Mikroruckler oder Inputlag? Schlechter vergleich...



Der Vergleich war auch nicht auf CPU`s/Vga`s bezogen, sondern darauf, das sich viele User erstmal gegen eine neue Technologie sträuben - instinktiv!
Das sieht man doch jetzt bei dem neuen Lucid/Hydra Chip auch! Die Idee ist eine gute, aber bis die Treiber seitens der Hersteller nicht optimiert werden, ist die Kritik durchaus berechtigt! Als Beta kann ich die Technologie seitens Ati und Nvidia nicht mehr bezeichnen - dafür sind sie schon zu lang auf dem Markt - genauer gesagt seit 1998 mit 3dfx und danach im Jahre 2003 seitens Nvidia - Ati hat kurz danach dann CF veröffentlicht. 
Wie dem auch sei - ich werde mich ebenfalls im kalte Becken stürzen und in ein paar Monaten das SLI-System auf die Beine stellen! Dann schauen wir uns die Pro und Contra Liste nochmal an


----------



## lol2k (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil die Firmen Geld verdienen wollen und wenn jeder Gamer statt einer eben zwei Karten kauft, dann haben sie ihren Umsatz verdoppelt ohne einen neuen Käufer anlocken zu müssen.



Ja - auf den Gedanken könnte man kommen - wenn die Umsatzzahlen auch dafür sprechen würden! Schaut euch mal hier bei PCGH oder auf anderen Hardware Seiten um; fragt euren Fachhändler des Vertrauens oder schaut einfach mal in aktuelle Prospekte, wieviele Rechner, die im Jahr über den Ladentisch gehen, oder zusammengeschraut werden, denn 2 VGA`s im Verbund laufen haben - ich habe subjektiv das Gefühl, das es nicht all zu viel sein dürften, da die Preise für diese PC`s dann in Dimensionen schreitet, die der Casual Gamer gar nicht knacken will!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Aber die Hardwarezeitungen schreien ja geradezu nach Multi GPU, denn anders kann man downsampling nicht machen oder Grafikmods spielen.
PCGH ist doch da Vorreiter und andere machen das nach.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Hersteller/Zeitungen so weit sind, dass sie dem Gamer aufgetischt haben, dass man nur mit zwei Grafikkarten wirklich gut spielen kann.


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ich weiß ja eine 480 AMP! reicht. Aber : 2x GTX 460 ist doch billiger..billiger bei mindestens gleicher Leistung oder ?? Na gut ich bräuchte entweder ein 2x 16 Lanes Board oder muss mit 2x8 auskommen. Oder gibt´s immernoch vile Probs mit MR  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ich hab letztens zwei GTX 470 getestet und das war nicht auszuhalten.
Verstehe nicht, wieso das niemand bemerkt. 
Über Kantenglättung reden, aber Mikroruckler nicht bemerken.


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Jetzt muss ich mal was fragen. Was haltet ihr von einem Alienware PC  ? Sind die gut ? Kann man da auch AMD wähle ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Die Alienware sind überteuert.
Nettes Design und ein paar Spielereien, aber in der Regel zu teuer für das, was sie leisten.


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

War das so schlümm mit den MR ? hm .. naja wenn dass den Spielspaß verringert kommt es nicht in frage. Ich glaube eine GTX 470 AMP reicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Man muss es halt ausprobieren, das ist alles.
Wenn du das ohne große Veränderungen bei dir testen kannst, dann probiere es aus.
Ich habs gemacht, weil ich eine GTX 470 hatte, als ich den Rechner vom Kumpel zusammengebaut hatte, daher einfach mal ausprobiert.
Klar, du hast Leistung bis zum Abwinken, aber irgendwie brauche ich die Leistung auch nicht, weil ich auch mit einer Karte alles super spielen kann.

ATI hatte ich auch ausprobiert, kann man ebenso vergessen.

Daher bin ich kein Fan von Multi GPU und empfehle es einfach nicht. Eine Single GPU Karte reicht für alle Anforderungen und wenn die GTX 480 zu teuer ist, nimmt man eben eine GTX 460, kostet 250€ weniger und man holt sich dann eben einmal im Jahr eine neue Karte, bringt deutlich mehr als einmal fett Geld ausgeben und dann damit leben müssen.


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch zw dem Amd X6 1090T und nem i7 870 entscheiden..


----------



## Pagz (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



hype schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja eine 480 AMP! reicht. Aber : 2x GTX 460 ist doch billiger..billiger bei mindestens gleicher Leistung oder ?? Na gut ich bräuchte entweder ein 2x 16 Lanes Board oder muss mit 2x8 auskommen. Oder gibt´s immernoch vile Probs mit MR  ?


Na ja billiger bei mindestens gleicher Leistung würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Bei manchen SPielen liegt die Leistung sogar noch unter einer einzelnen gtx 460. Und die spielbare fps-Grenze ist normalerweise mit einer singlegpu Graka auch höher.


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Deswegen werde ich warscheinlich nur eine GTX 460 nehmen oder eine 470 AMP! ich bin bloß gerade am überlegen ob der i7 oder der x6 besser für mich ist.


----------



## Pagz (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Intel Core i7-875K Box (Sockel 1156, 45nm, BX80605I7875K) Quad-Core CPU: CPU/Prozessor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
wie wärs mit dem hier?


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ja mit offenem Multi  
bloß was ist für Games besser:
4Kerne + 4 unechte oder 6 echte also 2 echte Kerne mehr.. 
höheren IPC gegen höheren grundtakt
toter Sockel..gegen ähhh irgendwan toter Sockel
große Firma gegen mittelgroße Firma..


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

@ hype. en vorschlag. gib doch mal bei youtube mikroruckler ein. es gibt en paar vids von pcgh, wo mikroruckler gezeigt werden. dann schaust du, ob das dir was ausmacht oder nicht. und wenn du noch unentschieden bist, kauf dir einfach ne 460. aufstocken auf 2 kannste ja immer noch. zur 470 würd ich net raten, die wird bald en auslaufmodell sein, verbraucht verhältnismäßig viel für die leistung und wird zu heiß. und wenn se erst mal nicht mehr lieferbar ist, dann kannste auch kein sli machen, wobei en sli aus 2 470 ist sowieso ein wenig fragwürdig wenns sich nicht grade um nen 30" handelt . also ist die 460 mit sicherheit um einiges zukunftssicherer und ausbaufähiger...


----------



## Pagz (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

@hype: Also HT bringt für Games eigentlich nichts. Da wären 6 echte Kerne wesentlich besser.
@david430: ICh glaube der TE hat sich in Sachen Graka schon entchieden


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

anscheinend nicht. dann lies seinen letzten post. und außerdem. hier gibts viele subjektive einstellungen zu mikrorucklern. dann soll man sich das doch einfach mal anschauen und selbst urteilen, anstatt dass jeder mutmaßungen von sich gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



david430 schrieb:


> dann soll man sich das doch einfach mal anschauen und selbst urteilen,


 
Eben, einfach ausprobieren, dann weiß mans.
Die zweite GTX 460 kann man ja wieder zurück geben, wenns nicht rockt.
Ich hab CF und SLI getestet und beides hat mich nicht überzeugt, ich gleibe bei einer einzelnen GPU.


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

ich meinte einfach en video auf youtube ansehen. ich finde das kommt dort auch teil recht gut rüber...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Finde ich nicht so, die Filmkamera verfälscht da ein wenig.


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Hab mir was angeguckt..ja man sieht die.. nen bissel würden sie mich stören..aber ich mach das anders. ich glaube ein bekannter hat ein SLi aus 2x 285 GTX oder so..mittlerweile 2x 480 GTX ich könnte ja mal vorbei fahren..und mal schaun..
Ich bin beim Prozessor mir aber noch uneins.Einerseits habe ich keine Lust in einen toten Sockel zu investieren und "nur" 4 Kerne zu haben, anderer seits ist nicht bekannt ob BD für AM´3 kommt und der X6 ist sogar langsamer als der i7


----------



## Pagz (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Jop, bei der Kamera wurde mir fast schwindelig
Aber warum braucht er überhaupt zwei Grakas? Sag mir ein Spiel, das er nicht mit einer gtx 470amp!/hd 5870 pcs+ auf max und full hd zocken kann.
(außer Metro, aber wegen einem Spiel würde ich jetzt keine 2.te Graka kaufen


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

eben die sache ist halt, die 4 kerne von intel sind schneller als die 6 von amd. der tote sockel ist natürlich en ärgernis. aber wenn man sich neue berichte von der sandy bridge anguckt. ich wirds auch wieder 2 sockel geben. man wird in absehbarer zeit nicht umhin kommen, in neue sockel zu investieren. ich habs so gemacht. hab mir nen i5 gekauft, dnen auf 3,8 getaktet und gehe davon aus, dass der locker 2 jahre hält und das wird er mit sicherheit! 2012 soll sowieso ddr4 kommen mit bis zu 4000 mhz. und dann wirds sowieso en neuer sockel.... scheint für mich en guter kompromiss zu sein und bin billig weg gekommen. auf bulldozer und sandy bridge würde ich nicht hoffen^^


----------



## hype (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Was denken die anderen darüber. Ist der i7 nur noch solange schneller, solange spiele keien 6 kerne ansprechen können ?


----------



## david430 (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

und auch wenn, kerne sind net alles, man muss sich da richtig in die architektur einfressen. viele sachen sind dort von bewandtnis. der cache,... haste denn vor, den zu übertakten?

also auf normalen taktraten wirds schwierig bis in 2 jahren, aber mit fast 4 ghz bin ich mir sicher, für die zukunft gerüstet zu sein. mein q6600 hat damals mit 3 ghz auch 3 jahre gereicht, und der würde jetzt auch noch reichen, wenn ich de auf 3,6 getaktet hätte. also so schnell schreitet das denk ich nicht voran.


----------



## Pagz (20. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Soweit ich weiß kann man den Cache nicht einzeln übertakten.
UNd zu intel oder Amd: meistens ist der LEistungunerschied in Games so klein, das du einfach zu der billigeren Alternative greifen solltest.


----------



## lol2k (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Um nochmal auf die Grafikkarte(n) zu kommen:
Solltest du dich für die gtx 460 entscheiden, lies mal diese beiden News:
Dies sind Karten mit enormen OC-Potential, was dich somit näher an eine gtx 470 katapultiert, die z.Z. noch mit 260€-320€zu Buche schlägt!

Zotac übertaktet die GTX 460: Amp-Edition auf dem Weg - geforce, nvidia, zotac

MSI Geforce GTX 460 Hawk mit enormem OC-Potenzial gesichtet - geforce, msi

Hier nochmal der Preisunterschied der beiden Modelle auf einen Blick von diversen Herstellern:

gtx 470

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=gtx+470&in=

gtx 460

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=GTX+460&in=

Die Geforce-GTX-460-Hawk kostet derzeit ca. 225€, siehe:
MSI N460GTX Hawk, GeForce GTX 460, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (V238-001R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Die Zotac Geforce Gtx 460 Amp-Edition ca. 240€, siehe
Zotac GeForce GTX 460 AMP! Edition, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0 (ZT-40403-10P) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Also die gtx 460 wirst du sicherlich nicht auf gtx 480 Niveau bekommen!
Und selbst dann hätte sie auch nicht die Tesselationsleistung eines Fermichips, wäre aber genauso laut und Stromhungrig


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

das ist fies! die 460 ist auch fermi  der cache lässt sich auch nicht übertakten, sorry falls das so aufgenommen wurde. die 460, sofern se gut ist, lässt sich aber auf 470 niveau auftakten, das dann im sli wäre der hammer. und der stromverbrauch würde dann auch nicht so extrem steigen, die taktraten sind zwar höher, aber dafür ist der chip net so vollgestopft...

und ob ein 6kerner von ati auch wirklich viel schneller wird, wenn die anwendung dafür zurecht geschnitten ist. ich weiß es nicht, aber mit meinem i5 @3,8 bin ich für meine person gut bedient


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Nein die gtx 460 basiert auf einem völlig anderen Chip. Der hat mit Fermi nur bedingt zu tun.
Und nochmal: WOFÜR BRAUCHT MAN SLI/CF?????


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

das ist auch en fermi, die architektur ist die gleiche, nur ein wenig vermindert.

es hat ich immer öfter gezeigt, dass 2 midrange grafikkarten schneller sind als eine highend karte und dafür noch billiger! deshalb macht sli auch immer öfter sinn...

btw.: dein anzeigebild find ich ganz toll!!! sehe das genauso, wenn bayern franken nicht hätte, die würden untergehen!!!


----------



## lol2k (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Wie heißt es noch so schön im Volksmund: Viel hilft viel 
Haste 6 CPU Kerne, ist dein Rechner leistungsfähiger, als wenn er einen hat!
Hast du 2 oder gar 4 Karten im SLI Verbund laufen - haste...richtig - mehr Leistung! Die Frage ist ja, mit wieviel Geld man wieviel Mehrleistung bereit ist  zu zahlen 

Wenn der Threadstarter ein gewisses Budget zur Verfügung hat, ist ein SLI/CF - Vorschlag doch drin ! Zumal dadurch Diskussionen und verschiedene Meinungen entstehen, die auch dem Threadstarter auf ein paar Seiten einen guten Überblick über sein zukünftiges Kaufvorhaben geben!


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



> btw.: dein anzeigebild find ich ganz toll!!! sehe das genauso, wenn bayern franken nicht hätte, die würden untergehen!!!


Da hab ich ja einen würdigen Mitstreiter gefunden
Wohnst du in Franken?


> Wie heißt es noch so schöm im Volksmund: Viel hilft viel
> Haste 6 CPU Kerne, ist dein Rechner leistungsfähiger, als wenn er einen hat!
> Hast du 2 oder gar 4 Karten im SLI Verbund laufen - haste...richtig - mehr Leistung! Die Frage ist ja, mit wieviel Geld man wieviel Mehrleistung bereit ist zu zahlen


Gibt da nicht auch irgent ein Sprichwort wie viel kostet viel? na ja vielleicht nicht, allerdings muss man das durch aus auch berücksichtigen! Und wenn ma für Leistung, die man gar nicht benötigt extra Geld zahlt, sollte man es sich schon gut überlegen.


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

genauso ist es, zudem sind ja gerade sli system manches billiger.... ob man jetzt nen 6 kerner nimmt oder nen 4 kerner, wobei der 4 kerner dann wieder mehr cache hat, halte ich für relevant. die meisten games setzten höchstens auf 3 kerne. kann sich selbstverständlich ändern, muss aber nicht... bei manchen games kann eben nicht so viel von der cpu übernommen werden, umso geringer ist auch der abstand zwischen 4 und 6 kernen. die kerne werden zwar immer mehr, aber die frage ist doch, kann man auch ins unendliche parallelisieren?

@franken-bayern-topic: ich wohne nicht mehr dort, aber tief in meinem inneren bin ich noch einer, und fahre recht oft ins schöne frankenland  komm aus dem schönen lauf bei nürnberg.


----------



## zøtac (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Hier scheint völlig ignoriert zu werden das ein Phenom II schon eine GTX 480 limitiert, und dann wollt ihr 2 GTX460 nehmen? Warum nicht einfach ne GTX470? Mit nem Phenom II X6 1055t und ner GTX 470 haste die selbe Leistung wie mit 2 GTX460...
Und übrigens, je mehr Karten desto mehr Mikroruckler, bei 4 Karten kann keiner mehr Leugnen das sie auch bei 200fps da sind und stören


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Deswegen sagte ich ja ich schaue morgen beim Kumpel. Wir sollten eigentlich nur über die passende CPU egal ob mit oder ohne SLI diskutieren.


----------



## zøtac (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



hype schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte ich ja ich schaue morgen beim Kumpel. Wir sollten eigentlich nur über die passende CPU egal ob mit oder ohne SLI diskutieren.


Ich würd einfach nen Phenom II X4 955 BE oder X6 1055t auf nem 870ger Board mit ner GTX470 oder HD5870 nehmen, dazu noch 4GB RAM. 
Damit kommste am besten weg. Das gespaarte Geld steckst du dann in 1-2 Jahren in ein Grafikkarten Upgrade, dann haste später immer noch viel Leistung wärend du mit 2 460gern alt aus siehst


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Vllt lohnt ja der i5 760 oder sogar der 860er noch..


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



zøtac schrieb:


> Hier scheint völlig ignoriert zu werden das ein Phenom II schon eine GTX 480 limitiert, und dann wollt ihr 2 GTX460 nehmen? Warum nicht einfach ne GTX470? Mit nem Phenom II X6 1055t und ner GTX 470 haste die selbe Leistung wie mit 2 GTX460...
> Und übrigens, je mehr Karten desto mehr Mikroruckler, bei 4 Karten kann keiner mehr Leugnen das sie auch bei 200fps da sind und stören



das ist doch alles widersprüchlich was du sagst. du sagst ne gtx460 hat mehr leistung als ne 480, im nächsten satz hat se genauso viel wie ne 470. falls du darauf abzielst, dass der phenom so limitiert, dass ab 470 schluss ist, auch gut, dann setzt man halt en paar grafikintensive einstellungen noch weiter höher, setzt downsampling ein, dann hat man die limitierung aus dem weg geschafft


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



> dann setzt man halt en paar grafikintensive einstellungen noch weiter höher, setzt downsampling ein, dann hat man die limitierung aus dem weg geschafft


Und den Weg für Mikroruckler geöffnet..., allerdings sollen wir laut TE ja auch über den Prozzi diskutieren.
Also zum Prozzi: Also der i5 760 ist sicher nicht ganz abwegig, allerdings würde ich wircklich vom i7 wegkommen. Der bringt einfach zu wenig mehrleistung für den Preis


----------



## zøtac (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



david430 schrieb:


> das ist doch alles widersprüchlich was du sagst. du sagst ne gtx460 hat mehr leistung als ne 480, im nächsten satz hat se genauso viel wie ne 470. falls du darauf abzielst, dass der phenom so limitiert, dass ab 470 schluss ist, auch gut, dann setzt man halt en paar grafikintensive einstellungen noch weiter höher, setzt downsampling ein, dann hat man die limitierung aus dem weg geschafft


Wenn das alles wiedersprüchlich ist dann lies lieber nochmal 
2GTX 460 und GTX480 werden limitiert, eine GTX480 hat ~15-20% mehr Leistung als ne 470, die 470 wird auch etwas gebremst würd ich sagen.
Aber wenn man jetzt ne 470 kauft und in 1-2 Jahren ne GTX570 oderso dann steht man besser da als mit 2 GTX460gern.
Das 2 GTX460 genau so viel Leistung haben wie ne 470 hab ich nicht geschrieben, wenn ja such mir mal den Satz raus in dem das steht


----------



## lol2k (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ich würde bei solch einem Budget sowieso zur Intels i7-Reihe tendieren und die AM3 Idee fallen lassen, solltest du es wirklich auf ein System abgesehen haben, das die nächsten 2 Jahre eine sehr gute Leistung aufweist! Kommt dir dann noch die Idee, SLI nutzen zu wollen, würde dir auch keine cpu die Leistung beider Karten limitieren 

Edit: Zumal SLI sich viel besser auf Sockel 1156/1366 Boards realisieren lassen würde!


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Und welchen Sinn hat ein i7 in einem Gaming Pc???


----------



## zøtac (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Das ist allerdings schwachsinn. Ein i7 930 limitert 2 GTX460ger genau so wie ein Phenom.
Und warum AM3 fallen lassen? Ein i7 hat in spielen so minimale mehr Leistung, das merkst du nicht wirklich (ohne fps anzeige), also ist er auch nicht zukunftsicherer als ein AM3 System. Ausser die Spiele der nächsten 2 Jahre unterstützen allesamt SMT, die warscheinlichkeit geht aber gegen 0.
Aber wenn man im Endeffekt 3 Frames mehr haben will und bereit ist jeden Preis dafür zu bezahlen, hallo i7


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



david430 schrieb:


> und auch wenn, kerne sind net alles, man muss sich da richtig in die architektur einfressen. viele sachen sind dort von bewandtnis.


 
Die Architektur ist eigentlich Banane, wenn 6 Kerne angesprochen werden, dann laufen auch 6 Kerne.
Heute laufen nur 3 Kerne, wenn überhaupt und das wird wohl auch so lange andauern, bis die Xbox 360 einen Nachfolger bekommt.


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

HAt die Xbox 360 nicht einen 6 KErn prozessor?


----------



## zøtac (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Robin123 schrieb:


> HAt die Xbox 360 nicht einen 6 KErn prozessor?


Nein, die Xbox 360 hat 3x 3,2GHz, du musst bedenken, die Xbox Hardware ist jetzt knapp 6 Jahre alt


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ach stimmt der hat ja irgentsowas wie Ht, sodass er 6 Kerne simulieren kann oder so


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Robin123 schrieb:


> HAt die Xbox 360 nicht einen 6 KErn prozessor?


 
Nein, die Xbox hat einen 3 Kerner, der HT beherrscht. das HT ist allerdings nicht mit dem SMT von Intel zu vergleichen, das HT wird dafür benutzt, dass die CPU mit der GPU kommunizieren kann.


----------



## lol2k (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Wollt ihr andeuten, das jede derzeit auf dem MArkt erhältliche cpu jeden SLI-Verbund auf Niveau gtx 460 ausbremen würde? 

Würde im Umkehrschluss auch gleich bedeuten, das dieser Test, siehe:

Test-Hardware und Einstellungen : Nimm Zwei! Nvidias GeForce GTX 460 rockt im SLI

im Grunde nur dadurch besteht, das die teuerste Cpu verbaut ist, die derzeit erhältlich ist und daher bloß als Richtwert zu sehen ist, wieviel ein SLI gespannt leisten kann...

Versteh ich euch da richtig?


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



zøtac schrieb:


> Das 2 GTX460 genau so viel Leistung haben wie ne 470 hab ich nicht geschrieben, wenn ja such mir mal den Satz raus in dem das steht



Mit nem Phenom II X6 1055t und ner GTX 470 haste die selbe Leistung wie mit 2 GTX460...

hier hast es


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



lol2k schrieb:


> Wollt ihr andeuten, das jede derzeit auf dem MArkt erhältliche cpu jeden SLI-Verbund auf Niveau gtx 460 ausbremen würde?
> 
> Würde im Umkehrschluss auch gleich bedeuten, das dieser Test, siehe:
> 
> ...


Also wenns ich nicht falsch vertanden habe schon ja


----------



## zøtac (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



david430 schrieb:


> Mit nem Phenom II X6 1055t und ner GTX 470 haste die selbe Leistung wie mit 2 GTX460...
> 
> hier hast es


Joa, und wenn du den ganzen Text gelesen hättest würdest du wissen das ich darauf anspiele das das ganze sowieso auf das Tempo von ca. eine GTX470 limitiert wird wenn man nicht übertatket

@lol2k
Schau dir allein die CPU vom Testsys an:
Intel core i7 980 Extrem Edition 6 mal 4Ghz, kostet schlappe 1.000€


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



lol2k schrieb:


> Wollt ihr andeuten, das jede derzeit auf dem MArkt erhältliche cpu jeden SLI-Verbund auf Niveau gtx 460 ausbremen würde?
> 
> Würde im Umkehrschluss auch gleich bedeuten, das dieser Test, siehe:
> 
> ...



das würde auch bedeuten, dass keine cpu auf dem markt mit 2 gtx 480 im sli umgehen würde. der ganze enthusiasten bereich sich also mit der 480 zufrieden geben muss. die 5970 wäre dann ja genauso überflüssig. daran merkt man, dass hier recht wenig aussagen hand und fuß haben


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Na ja überflüssig wahrscheinlich nicht, aber sie bringen auch nicht die volle Leistung, die sie mit besserem Prozzi leisten könnten


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



lol2k schrieb:


> Wollt ihr andeuten, das jede derzeit auf dem MArkt erhältliche cpu jeden SLI-Verbund auf Niveau gtx 460 ausbremen würde?


 
Jop, so siehts aus.
Dass du mit zwei Karten mehr Frames bekommst, steht doch außer Frage, aber du wirst du zwei Karten niemals ausfahren können, daher ist ein SLI System auch immer nur maximal 50% schneller als eine einzelne Karte.
Erst wenn die CPU richtig Dampf hat (also ein späteres Modell) wird sich das lohnen. 

Man könnte das mal feststellen, in dem man die erste Generation von Multi GPU fähigen Karten nimmt oder eben schwächere Karten.
Mach mal SLI mit zwei 8800GT, du wirst merken, dann du 90% mehr Leistung hast als mit einer.
Warum?
Weil die CPU von heute einfach stärker ist als die, die es damals gab.


----------



## lol2k (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



david430 schrieb:


> das würde auch bedeuten, dass keine cpu auf dem markt mit 2 gtx 480 im sli umgehen würde. der ganze enthusiasten bereich sich also mit der 480 zufrieden geben muss. die 5970 wäre dann ja genauso überflüssig. daran merkt man, dass hier recht wenig aussagen hand und fuß haben



Danke! Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Das kann man so stehen lassen!


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

das hat doch nicht zwangsläufig was mit der cpu zu tun. die aktuellen spiele benötigen einfach mehr shader etc. und deshalb werden die karten einfach besser ausgelastet.  deshalb ist die auslastung von so ner 8800 gt auch bei crysis besser als bei grid etc.


----------



## zøtac (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Unsere Aussagen haben wenig hand und fuß? Wir haben mehrere Beweise geliefert, jetzt seid ihr dran, ihr habt bis jetzt nur auf eure eigenen Aussagen gebaut....


----------



## lol2k (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte das mal feststellen, in dem man die erste Generation von Multi GPU fähigen Karten nimmt oder eben schwächere Karten.
> Mach mal SLI mit zwei 8800GT, du wirst merken, dann du 90% mehr Leistung hast als mit einer.
> Warum?
> Weil die CPU von heute einfach stärker ist als die, die es damals gab.



Bei der Aussage kommt mir glatt eine Idee - im Jahre 2010  2x Highend-Karten kaufen und eingepackt lassen. Wenn dann, deiner Aussage nach, in 2 Jahren eine starke Cpu auf den Markt kommt, könnte man die, vermutlich nicht mehr erhältlichen beiden highend karten für gutes Geld verkaufen, da ja immer aktuellen Highendkarten im SLI-Verbund nicht leisten können, was sie müssten!


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

1. was habt ihr bewiesen?
2. die tests beweisen doch genau das, was wir sagen, die ganzen tests der 460 sind ja wohl aussagekräftig genug, und ich meine nicht nur tomshardware.
3. sli etc. skaliert vielleicht nicht 100%ig, aber das muss es doch auch gar nicht. das preis leistungsverhältnis ist trotzdem besser. ich hatte selbst sli erfahrung und hatte keine treiber probleme. die kühlfläche von 2 460 ist größer als die einer 480, deshalb auch leiser und kühler... das sind alles sachen, die liegen auf der hand. und mikroruckler sind subjektiv, ich konnte keine feststellen und das war 2008!!! und ich reagiere eigentlich relativ extrem auf veränderungen der frameraten. mir fällts schon stark auf, wenn die frameraten ins wanken kommen, wie mit meiner 260 in dirt 2. aber dieses schwanken der frameraten ist mindestens so nervig wie mikroruckler,...


----------



## lol2k (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Back2Topic

Mal schaun, wie sich "hype" entscheiden wird! Nach so vielen Seiten voller Informationen, bin ich wirklich gespannt! Und solltest du auf ein SLI-System umsatteln, lass nochmal `n Comment hier! Ich finde das Thema jedenfalls interessant, wenn man genug Geld hat, das System zu realisieren.


----------



## zøtac (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

z.B. das Multi GPU Tests nur mit den Aktuell schnellsten Desktop Prozessoren (+OC)aufm dem Markt druchgeführt werden um eben die angesprochene Limiterung zu vermeiden.
Das ein Otto normal verbraucher keine 1.000€ für eine CPU ausgibt brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen...
Und was hast du immer mit deiner Kühfläche ? oO Du tust ja so als beide Kühler zusammen beide Karten kühlen aber du musst das mal so betrachten:
2 Kühler, die aber nur je eine Hitzequelle kühlen.
Beide Kühler Pusten nach unten, wenn du keinen guten Airflow hast gibts nen Hitzestau.
So, du hast zwar doppelte Kühlfläche aber auch Doppelte Wärementwicklung...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



lol2k schrieb:


> Bei der Aussage kommt mir glatt eine Idee - im Jahre 2010 2x Highend-Karten kaufen und eingepackt lassen. Wenn dann, deiner Aussage nach, in 2 Jahren eine starke Cpu auf den Markt kommt, könnte man die, vermutlich nicht mehr erhältlichen beiden highend karten für gutes Geld verkaufen, da ja immer aktuellen Highendkarten im SLI-Verbund nicht leisten können, was sie müssten!


 
Wieso jetzt kaufen?
Das kannst du mit zwei 8800GTX oder so super testen.
Schau dir die Benchmarks an, die die früher so hatten, dann schraubst du sie bei dir rein und testest die Karten mit den heutigen CPUs.
Ich tippe mal darauf, dass du mehr Frames erzielst als sie damals hatten. 
Logisch, dass man das nur mit Games probieren soll, die es vor 4 Jahren gab. 



zøtac schrieb:


> z.B. das Multi GPU Tests nur mit den Aktuell schnellsten Desktop Prozessoren (+OC)aufm dem Markt druchgeführt werden um eben die angesprochene Limiterung zu vermeiden.


 
Kannst du vergessen.
Frag mal True Monkey, der hat zwei GTX 480 und einen 980X und die CPU limitiert bei den GraKas, egal ob die CPU mit 3,3 oder mit 4,5GHz läuft.


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

bei 2 480 ist der ganz klar en wahrer affe^^ man kanns auch übertreiben

ich möchte mal wissen, bei welchen spielen, welches spiel soll soo cpu-anspruchsvoll sein?


----------



## kem2010 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

wow...... also hab jetzt von vorne alles durchgelesen und wenn ich vor der kaufentscheidung wäre, dann hätte ich meine Meinung glaub 20 mal gewechselt.......
Also wenn ich das so zusammenfassen sollte.
Graka: 
1. Sli --> einmal heißt es das Mikroruckler störend sind und andere behaupten das sie gar nicht auffallen. (was stimmt nun?)
2. Sli --> wenn ein Sli System jeden aktuellen Prozessor bremst und seine Leistung erst in zwei Jahren zeigen kann, was hat das denn für einen Sinn wenn man in zwei Jahren wahrscheinlich eh eine neue Graka kauft. und was heißt bitte die Cpu bremst die Graka?? Wenn es ums gamen geht hab ich laut dem Test der zwei 460'er sli ne bessere Spielleistung, oder nicht? 
wäre es dann nicht besser wenn er jetzt ne 470'er kauft die hoch takted und wenn neue  spiele kommen bei dem er dann zuwenig leistung hat dann kann er ja ne zweite 470 er kaufen die dann wahrscheinlich in nem jahr nur die hälfte kostet???

cpu: 1156, 1366 stirbt aus, d.h. schon in einem jahr gibts dann keine neuen prozzis mehr für den sockel und bei amd ist ja momentan gar kein neuer sockel sockel bekannt, kann man da nicht davon ausgehen das der Bulldozer auf nen AM3 passen wird? wenn dem so ist dann wäre die entscheidung eh leicht!?!?!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Es ist nun mal sinnvoll, zur GPU auch die passende CPU zu kaufen und anders rum, eine superfette CPU bringt nichts, wenn die GPU nichts reißt und eine High End GPU ist ohne schnelle CPU auch sinnfrei (aber nicht soo sinnlos wie Beispiel eins).
Und eine aktuelle CPU ist nun mal mit zwei schnellen Grafikkarten überfordert.
Man könnte die eine halt dafür benutzen um Bildoptimierung reinzuhauen, was ja sonst immer GPU Leistung kostet, also Supersampling oder SGSSAA aktivieren, ordentlich an den Detailschraube drehen oder Grafikmods durchtesten, dann ist SLI/CF sinnvoll (mehr oder weniger), aber reine Frames steigert man so natürlich nur bedingt.
Aber Frames ist eben sowieso Wayne.. wenn das Game flüssig läuft, dann läuft es flüssig, ob man nun 60 oder 200 Frames hat, ist dabei völlig latte.


----------



## Wendigo (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ich habe hier irgendwo gelesen, dass ihm jemand 8 GB RAM empfohlen hat. 
Auf Seite 1 hat er angegeben, dass er Arma 2 spielt. Läuft denn das Spiel mittlerweile mit 8 GB RAM?

Bei mir war dies zumindest vor einiger Zeit nicht der Fall.

Aso, ich habe einen 940er @3Ghz. Was für ne Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Habe derzeitig eine 4870 und einen 24" Monitor. Flüssig läufts nicht immer.


----------



## zøtac (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ich würd zum i7 ne GTX470 oder HD5870 nehmen


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



hype schrieb:


> Was denken die anderen darüber. Ist der i7 nur noch solange schneller, solange spiele keien 6 kerne ansprechen können ?



nein, auch wenn ein Spiel 6 Kerne nutzt kann sich der X6 nicht vom i7 absetzen - Beispiel Anno - es erreicht ein skalierung von 4 auf 6 Kerne von 31% (laut PCGH 09/2010) - 31% Leistungssteigerung sind sehr gut für ein Spiel - gerade weil Anno hauptsächlich CPU limitiert ist - und selbst in Anno liegt ein 1090T gerade mal 2% vor einem i7-860 der billiger ist und Stromsparender ist

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Aso, ich habe einen 940er @3Ghz. Was für ne Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> Habe derzeitig eine 4870 und einen 24" Monitor. Flüssig läufts nicht immer.


 
Kauf dir eine GTX 460 oder ATI 5850.



XE85 schrieb:


> nein, auch wenn ein Spiel 6 Kerne nutzt kann sich der X6 nicht vom i7 absetzen - Beispiel Anno - es erreicht ein skalierung von 4 auf 6 Kerne von 31% (laut PCGH 09/2010) - 31% Leistungssteigerung sind sehr gut für ein Spiel - gerade weil Anno hauptsächlich CPU limitiert ist - und selbst in Anno liegt ein 1090T gerade mal 2% vor einem i7-860 der billiger ist und Stromsparender ist
> 
> mfg


 
Anno ist extrem Intel optimiert, mich wundert, dass der AMD da sogar schneller ist als der Intel, was aber dann doch für ihn spricht.


----------



## lol2k (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Aso, ich habe einen 940er @3Ghz. Was für ne Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> Habe derzeitig eine 4870 und einen 24" Monitor. Flüssig läufts nicht immer.



Wie du schon erkannt hast, Wendigo - werden dir schon verschiedene Vorschläge gemacht - daher rat ich dir, einen eignen Thread zustarten, damit die Posts sich auch wieder auf den Threadstarter "hype" beziehen! 
Man klaut jnd. anderem nicht seinen Thread 

@hype
Was die Prozessorwahl angeht, schau dir doch mal diese Übersicht hier an. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...s-mit-Performance-Index-August-2010/CPU/Test/

Die dort gelisteten Cpu`s geben dir einen Überblick über die Leistung, die sie erbringen, sowie den Unterschied zu anderen Prozessoren! Weiter unten auf der Seite, unter den Grafiken, finden sich dann auch noch links - gesondert für AMD und Intel Cpu`s!


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ich habe nun das System ( ein Monster PC ) gesehen.
ich liste mal auf was wir getestet haben und mit was:
Also 2x  Intel® Xeon® Prozessor X5670 
dazu 12 GB Ram.
2 x GTX 480 AMP! - 
und ja großes Gehäuse Enermax Rev 85 + 1250 W oder so.

Also mit 2x 480 AMP vielen mir MR ein bisschen auf. gerade bei Arma2, COD MW2 und Crysis, das ärgerte mich ein bisschen. Aber bei alten Spielen war es sau extrem.. sogar bildfehler..und falsche farben..also nen gewehr was schwarz ist wurde grün usw angezeigt.

dann hat er die dritte GTX 480  zugesteckt.. dauerte alles ein bisschen neue Treiber usw..
haben dann nochmal gespielt.. Arma2 war so gut wie unspielbar..mit fps habe ich gesehen, sobald er sich bewegte sanke die Framerate von z.b 90 auf 21 udn es ruckelte nur  noch.. bei den anderen Spielen so ähnlich.. dann nur mit eienr 480 AMP gespielt und das war am besten..keine Ruckler richtig geil..

Ich bleibe bei einer Single GPU.


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ähm zur CPU: Der i7 860 liegt ich glaube im Durchschnitt 1,5 Fps vor dem X6.. das liegt doch entweder daran, dass die spiele keine 6 Kerne beanspruchen können oder dass der i7 einfach schneller ist.


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



hype schrieb:


> Ähm zur CPU: Der i7 860 liegt ich glaube im Durchschnitt 1,5 Fps vor dem X6.. das liegt doch entweder daran, dass die spiele keine 6 Kerne beanspruchen können oder dass der i7 einfach schneller ist.


Wahrscheiblich sogar beides, allerdings lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nicht für ca 2 fps noch mal 200€ oder mehr Geld auszugeben


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Anno ist extrem Intel optimiert



Quelle?

mfg


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Naja der i7 860 ist ja net teurer als der Phenom X6 1090T. von daher.. es ist nur ne Sockel frage und was am besten dazu passt


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Stimmt sry ich war gerade beim x4 mein Fehler. Aber das Mainboard ist trotzdem teurer


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Na gut das P7P55D macht nur 20€ Unterschied..
Mir gehts eigentlich nur um die Leistung..jetzt - Vorteil i7 und die Leistung morgen.übermorgen-in 1 Jahr vllt i7 vllt aber auch X6


Welcher Sockel ist denn Intel Xenon w3520 1366 oder 1156 ? 

Mein Kumpel bei dem ich vorhin SLI angucken war meinte,
ich solle kein Geld in 1156 investieren und von den AMD hält er nichts deswegen riet er mir: Asus Rampage III Extreme oder ein günstigeres
Intel Xenon w3520
6 GB Corsair Dominator GT Ram oder so.. die W3520 hat wohl einen anderen Speicher also ECC oder so. keine Ahnung und kühler sollen die sein als der normle
i7 930


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Na ja der X6 hat halt 6 native Kerne, weswegen er besonders in Anwendungen mit 6 Kern unterstützung deutlich vor dem Intel liegt. Dazu hat er auch sicherlich den für die Zukunft besseren sockel. Für den Intel spricht eigentlich nur, das er in Anwendungen/Spielen ohne 6/4 Kern Unterstützung schneller ist


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ach was ich vergaß.. ich hätte mit dem xeon oder xenon..äh bei online Games wie Mw2 schnellere Ladezeiten. stimmt das.. wäre das nicht gut. ? also einen besseren ping ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



XE85 schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> mfg


 
Schau dir die Benchmarks doch mal an. 
Wenn ein AMD 965 selbst gegen einen Penryn in dem Game keine Chance hat, obwohl er den in jedem anderen Spiel schlägt, was soll man denn davon halten? 
Wie mit Crysis, ist ebenfalls sehr Intel optimiert, auch hier hat der AMD selbst einem Penryn nichts entgegen zu setzen.
Guck dir aber Modern Warfare an, da schläg ein AMD selbst einen i7 860.



hype schrieb:


> Na gut das P7P55D macht nur 20€ Unterschied..
> Mir gehts eigentlich nur um die Leistung..jetzt - Vorteil i7 und die Leistung morgen.übermorgen-in 1 Jahr vllt i7 vllt aber auch X6.


 
Das ist das Problem, niemand weiß es, wann ein 6 Kerner merklich besser sein wird als ein Quad.
Kauf dir die Leistung, die du jetzt brauchst und nicht für dei Zukunft, denn dann könnte die Leistung von heute trotzdem nicht mehr reichen.


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Wie finden Sie quantenslipstream die Idee mit dem Xeon  W3520 ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Da kannst du auch ein i7 920 kaufen, ist das gleiche. 
Und ich bezweifel mal stark, dass ein Prozessor Einfluss auf die Internetverbindung hat.


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Der Xeon ist doch ein WorkstationProzzi. Der ist doch gar nicht für GamerPcs gedacht. Der basiet glaub ich auf irgenteinem i7 und halt halt noch ein paar extras, die man halt braucht für Workstations. Aber für einen Gaming Pc ist ein "normaler" Prozzi sicher besser


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Okay..also X58 fällt weg wegen der hohen Kosten . Board, Ram..
Wenn ich die CPU nicht aufrüsten will, dann i7 870
Wenn ich nochmal die CPu wechseln will dann AMD.
Was hat sich bisher als die lokrativere und bessere Variante herausgestellt ?


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schau dir die Benchmarks doch mal an.
> Wenn ein AMD 965 selbst gegen einen Penryn in dem Game keine Chance hat, obwohl er den in jedem anderen Spiel schlägt, was soll man denn davon halten?



Das heisst gar nix, vll kommt die Programmierung - ganz ungewollt - den intel CPUs einfach entgegen, genauso wie die Programmierung von zB Trucrypt den AMD CPUs entgegenkommt und das Programm daher dort sehr gut läuft



hype schrieb:


> Wenn ich nochmal die CPu wechseln will dann AMD.



das du bei AMD (im Falle des kaufes eines 6Kerners) nochmal auf ein schnelleres Modell wechseln kannst ist nicht sicher - aber in ein paar Tagen (am 24.) gibts eventuell neue infos dazu

mfg


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Achso..okay dann warte ich nochmal bis zum 24sten.


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

also zur sache mit der 470. die wird bald aussterben und man wird weit und breit keine 2. für sli finden, da sich sli ja für dich erledigt hat, in ordnung, aber vielleicht wäre die 460 doch die bessere wahl...

dass der xeon ne bessere verbindung hat zum internet herstellt find ich witzig des ist einfach en umgelabelter prozzi, um ihn als workstation cpu zu verkaufen. also wenn du den 870 nimmst, machste sicher nichts falsch. klar ist, dass ein aktueller prozessor mit standardtakt wohl nicht 2 jahre jede grafikkarte mit ordentlicher leistung versorgt, das ist klar. dann müsste man eben hand an die taktschraube legen. en x58 board ist nun wirklich nicht das richtige für dich. das wäre was für gamer, die verlustfreies sli wollen, die wert auf dripple channel beim ram legen. als das bringt wenig, kostet aber viel. der einzige vorteil ist eben, dass man nicht weiß, ob vielleicht doch noch en billiger 6kerner auf basis des x58 rauskommt. intel ist einfach unberechenbar bei amd kanns auch sein, dass se nen neuen sockel rausbringen für den bulldozer oder alte mainboards damit nicht mehr laufen. war bei intel ja auch so, als zu den penryns gewechselt wurde. also es kann so viel in der zukunft passieren, wissen tut hier keiner was. vom auftakten und der basisleistung her ist ein i7 870 wirklich ne gute wahl und auch die mainboards dafür halte ich für recht ausgegoren.


----------



## Wendigo (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine GTX 460 oder ATI 5850.



Selbst wenn ich den 940 OC würde, würdest du mir zu den Karten raten?


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

ich glaub ich muss mir jetzt auch sli kaufen, um mal zu schauen, ob das wirklich so en debakel geworden ist dachte rückschritte würden die sich nicht liefern, vielleicht gewinn ich ja irgendwo ne 460


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Also hier mal eine Konfig :

i7 870 / 875k
4 GB ram g.Skill
GTX 460 2GB Gigabyte 
Enermax modu 87+ 500 W ? oder 600W ? 
Lian LI PC 50B
Megahalem mit Multiframe S1
500 GB Festplatte
LG Brenner

oder
Amd X6 1090T
Asus 870er Board
sonst der gleiche Kram


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

ist dir en gold netzteil wirklich so wichtig. ich meine, das teil kostet 120 euro. dafür würde ich mir lieber en gutes silber netzteil kaufen. das xfx mit 750 watt kostet gerade mal 115 euronen. und du hast 250 watt mehr. oder du legst nicht ganz soo viel wert auf die effizienz. wenn du ein wenig wartest, ich hab mit en nesteq x strike 750 watt gekauft. das kostet bei den händlern 100 euronen. das kabelmanagement ist klasse, ich konnte es mangels grafikkarte nur noch nicht austesten. wenn du ein wenig wartest, hätte ich vielleicht ne gute alternative. laut bewertungen soll es schön leise sein und die leistung gut liefern. wirkungsgrad bis 88%!

zu ner gtx460 mit 2 gb würde ich dir nur in 2 fällen raten. entweder du benutzt sli, wolltest du ja nicht, oder du hast texturmods etc. am benutzen. aber da würde dann wahrscheinlich eher die leistung nen strich durch die rechnung machen. also 2 gb sind eig nur für ein sli system wünschenswert. anstatt der 2 gb nimmt dir lieber ne stinknormale evga. die haben selektierte chips, du kriegst metro das game gratis dazu, und wenn du se schrottest, wegen kühlerwechsel oder zu viel overclocking gibts immer noch garantie. das macht sonst keiner 

kühler, ram und gehäuse scheinen gut zu sein. aber ne 500 gb festplatte. ich würd dir zu ner wd6400aaks raten, die ist unter den schnellsten festplatten, leise, hat 640 gb und dafür recht billig. oder auch ne samsung f1. die sind auch ordentlich schnell für geringes geld, aber ich kenne keine schnelle 500 gb festplatte^^


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Also für 1600€ kannst du denke ich schon zur gtx 470 amp!/hd 5870 pcs+ greifen.
Als Festplatte könnte sich vielleicht auch noch 1tb rentieren, kostet ja nicht so viel mehr
Und als Nt reichen 500W völlig aus
Edit: zu langsam


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

er muss ja die 1600 flocken nicht raushauen. wir raten ihm ja hier nicht, wie er gut das geld verbrennt, sondern zur nachhaltigsten, preis leistungsmäßig besten entscheidung. alles was über die config da hinaus geht, kostet unverhältnis mäßig viel für erreichte leistung.


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

jop schon klar deswegen hab ich ihm ja auch nicht zu einer gtx 480 amp! geraten


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

die sache ist halt die, die 470 bekommt man für 250 euronen mit normaler kühlung. die 460 kriegt man für 190 mit besserer modifizierter kühlung. das sind schon mal 60 euronen. dafür dass die 460 mit ein wenig auftaktet fast auf dem niveau der 470 ist... und sonst auch nicht weit dahinter liegt...


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Dafür lässt sich die gtx 470 auch noch übertakten. Mit der AMP! geht das sogar super, da der Kühler noch massig Reserven hat und deswegen trotzdem kühl bleibt. Wenn du die gtx 460 auf gtx 470 niveau übertaktest, ist es vorbei mit leisem Lüfter und niedrigen Temps und Stromverbrauch. Außerdem hat die gtx 470 auch noch einen vollen Fermi chip, d.h. er hat auch die volle Tessealtionsleistung


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

achja wann kann man denn von voll reden. wenn du die 480 als maßstab nimmst, ist die 470 auch kein voller mehr. es wurden einfach en paar cuda bausteine weggenommen, was die 460 mit ihrem höheren takt aber wieder ausgleicht. die amp! kostet nochmals 150 euronen mehr. das ist noch nicht angebracht.  für das bisschen an mehrleistung. und die 460 kann man auch nur zeitweise übertakten, wenn man die leistung dann tatsächlich braucht, und sie wird, auch wenn man sie auf 900 mhz bringt, noch lange nicht den stromverbrauch haben, wie die 470. niemals!


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Aber es sollen ja bald neue Grafikkarten beider hersteller anstehen. Deswegen spare ich da ein bisschen, verkaufe sie wider in einem dreiviertel jahr und kaufe mir was neues


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

du hast es erfasst. das ist der beste ansatz. und da die 460 beliebt ist, wirste in dem halben jahr auch noch gutes geld für bekommen. wahrscheinlich. und in dem dreiviertel jahr kannste die verkaufen und das gesparte geld zu teilen einsetzen um was neues zu kaufen. so mach ichs auch und bin zufrieden damit....


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



> und da die 460 beliebt ist, wirste in dem halben jahr auch noch gutes geld für bekommen. wahrscheinlich.




Ja gut wenn du es so machen willst, ist die gtx 460 wohl wircklich die bessere Wahl, allerdings würde ich dann zur 1GB Variante greifen


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

jop das versteht sich von selbst. die sparkle mit gutem kühler kostet grade mal 190 flocken. hab meine gtx260, die ich vor nem jahr gekauft hab, für 90 flocken losbekommen, also muss ich noch 100 euro zuschustern und bin wieder oben mit dabei von der featureliste


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich den 940 OC würde, würdest du mir zu den Karten raten?


 
Selbst wenn du ihn mit Standardtakt laufen lässt, würde ich dir zu so einer Grafikkarte raten.
Der 940 ist doch nicht langsam oder so, der bringt schon seine Leistung und muss sich nicht hinter 955/965 verstecken.


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

hier mal en kleiner auszug aus der sandy bridge:

Acht-Kern-Variante des ?Sandy Bridge E? gesichtet - 21.08.2010 - ComputerBase

scheint schon beeindruckend zu sein  8 kerne, 20 mbyte l3 cache, pcie 3,....


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Da verschlingt aber dann der Prozessor alleine das gesamte Budget.


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Hm naja..der so 1356 wird so denke ich bully selbst wenn er gut wird in den schatten stellen.. da kann man nichts machen. wenn Bully überhaupt was wird.


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

@quantenslipstream ich warte noch bis zum 24.8  vllt kommen noch details zu BD wenn da das gerücht kommt, dass BD auf AM3 kommt, dann kaufe ich den 1090T  wenn nichts gesagt wird.. kaufe ich ihn trotzdem


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ich gehe schon stark davon aus, dass Bulldozer stärker wird als Nehalem, alles andere wäre dann doch eine Enttäuschung, auch für AMD.


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

AMD: Bulldozer-Tape-Out - News Hartware.net

da steht fudzilla als quelle. grade die muss man immer ein wenig mit vorsicht genießen  aber nach deren angaben wird en modifizierter am3 sockel genutzt. das kann in form eines einfachen bios updates erfolgen oder vielleicht auch durch eine neue architektur neuer mainboards. dumm wäre es, wenn für dich letzteres dann eintrifft


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Modifiziert heißt meist, dass die Mechanik die gleiche ist, nur die Anpassung muss sein, wird also vom Bios kommen.
Bulldozer CPUs haben, wenn ich das mal richtig gelesen haben, 941 Pins, also genau so viele, wie auch der AM3 Sockel hat.
Wären die Pins anders, würde es einen neuen Sockel bedeuten, aber solang die gleich sind, ändert sich auch an der Belegung nicht so viel und alles andere kann man mit einem Bios Update erledigen.


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Okay ich warte noch bis zum 24 vllt gibtßs da noch ein paar details. Hoffentlich wird der bully stärker als der Nehalem..wenn nicht wäre das sau schade..


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

@quanten,.....
es könnte aber auch sein, dass es bei einigen boards zu inkompatibilitäten kommen könnte und die dann nicht unterstützt werden, wie eben auch bei den penryn cpus....


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Es kann auch sein, dass es Bulldozer für AM3 und Bulldozer für AM3+ geben wird, das muss sich zeigen, könnte ich mir aber vorstellen, dass die ersten Bulldozer Modelle normal in AM3 Brettern laufen und dass im laufen des dann folgenden Jahres ein neuer Sockel eingeführt wird.
Den AM3 Sockel gibts noch nicht so lange, so schnell verschwindet der auch nicht, ist ja nicht so wie bei Intel. 



david430 schrieb:


> @quanten,.....
> es könnte aber auch sein, dass es bei einigen boards zu inkompatibilitäten kommen könnte und die dann nicht unterstützt werden, wie eben auch bei den penryn cpus....


 
Deswegen hat AMD ja den 8xx Chipsatz rausgebracht, damit wird der Bulldozer wohl sicher laufen, mit den älteren muss man dann schauen.


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

wenns dann tatsächlich so ist, und der bulldozer gut ist, ich mag amd zwar nicht, aber dann sag ich objektiv, hut ab! aber bis dahin munckel ich lieber noch


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Stellt sich für mich die Frage, wieso du dann Intel magst.


----------



## david430 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

wart die sandy brigde ab, dann weißt du es  ne, also der sockelwahnsinn ist natürlich mist. das stell ich auch gar nicht in abrede. aber das ist halt so was unterbewusstes. kanns nicht erklären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Na ja, ein Unternehmen, dass sich durch illegale Machenschaften einen Vorteil verschafft, ist nicht unbedingt ein Vorbild, bzw. etwas, das man gut finden sollte.


----------



## Sace (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass dieses "Sockel-Getue" seitens der Verbraucher (also von uns) falsch interpretiert wird. 
Wenn eine stärkere CPU rausgebracht wird, die auch noch eine neue Technologie besitzt, dann muss ja fast zwanghaft der Sockel erneuert werden. 

Was nützt mir der schnellste Ferrari, wenn ich eh nur auf der Landstraße auf Schott und Kies fahre? Folglich muss halt die Straße (der Sockel) eine andere sein.


----------



## JASH (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Naja, wegen dieser großen Marktverzerrung vor einigen Jahren musste Intel ja immerhin schonmal über eine Milliarde€ hinlegen. 

Damals hat Intel es geschafft dass viele Händler nurnoch bei ihnen einkauften. Dafür bekamen die Händler extra günstige Preise, solange sie keine AMD Produkte kauften.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Sace schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass dieses "Sockel-Getue" seitens der Verbraucher (also von uns) falsch interpretiert wird.
> Wenn eine stärkere CPU rausgebracht wird, die auch noch eine neue Technologie besitzt, dann muss ja fast zwanghaft der Sockel erneuert werden.
> 
> Was nützt mir der schnellste Ferrari, wenn ich eh nur auf der Landstraße auf Schott und Kies fahre? Folglich muss halt die Straße (der Sockel) eine andere sein.


 
Findest du diese Metapher nicht etwas albern? 
Als die Penryns rauskamen, die in 45nm gefertigt wurden, waren die auch deutlich stärker als die 65nm Prozessoren, trotzdem blieb der Sockel 775 bestehen.
AMD hat mit dem Phenom 2 45nm CPUs rausgebracht, die in Boards liefen, die eigentich nur für 65nm CPUs ausgerüstet waren.



JASH schrieb:


> Naja, wegen dieser großen Marktverzerrung vor einigen Jahren musste Intel ja immerhin schonmal über eine Milliarde€ hinlegen.
> 
> Damals hat Intel es geschafft dass viele Händler nurnoch bei ihnen einkauften. Dafür bekamen die Händler extra günstige Preise, solange sie keine AMD Produkte kauften.


 
Nun ja, "damals" wirkt sich aber immer noch auf heute aus. Schau dir den Bekanntheitsgrad an, wie viele Leuten kennen Intel, wie viele kennen AMD.
Dass Intel derartiges gemacht hat, hat weitläufigere Auswirkung und es dauert lange, bis diese Auswirkungen abgeklungen sind.

Ich hätte es begrüßt, dass man das Unternehmen dafür zerschlagen hätte.
die 1 Milliarde waren Peanuts, die hatte Intel innerhalb dieses Zeit 20fach verdient.


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ist nicht unbedingt ein Vorbild, bzw. etwas, das man gut finden sollte.



Ich sehe weder einen Beitrag wo das jemand gut findet und schon gar nicht einen wo sich das jemand zum Vorbild nimmt und es genauso macht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als die Penryns rauskamen, die in 45nm gefertigt wurden, waren die auch  deutlich stärker als die 65nm Prozessoren, trotzdem blieb der Sockel 775  bestehen.



damals hat man aber nichts an der CPU verändert das eine änderung des Sockel notwendig gemacht hätte

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ich beziehe mich darauf, dass es User gibt, die Intel gut finden.
findest du etwa ein Unternehmen gut, das illegale Methoden nutzt um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen?
Ich nicht.


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich darauf, dass es User gibt, die Intel gut finden.



Ich finde intel im Momment auch gut - schlicht weil sie aktuell die schnellsten Prozessoren für den x86 Markt bauen - und das zählt für mich, ganz abgesehn davon darf das jeder selbst entscheiden was er gut findet und was nicht, solange er dabei keinem anderen Schaden zufügt



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> findest du etwa ein Unternehmen gut, das illegale Methoden nutzt um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen?



Ich finde die Methoden nicht gut - das ändert aber nichts daran das intel aktuell die schnellsten CPUs baut - und nur das zählt für mich als käufer

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ich finde die Politik der Energiekonzerne mies, kaufe aber trotzdem deren Produkte, das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass ich sie gut finde.
Wenn du Intel super findest, weil sie gute Produkte machen, dann ist das deine Sache, aber die guten Produkte konnten sie nur deswegen machen, weil sie Gewinn erwirtschaftet haben, und dieser Gewinn wurde illegal erworben.


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde die Politik der  Energiekonzerne mies, kaufe aber trotzdem deren Produkte, das bedeutet  aber noch lange nicht, dass ich sie gut finde.


zustimm


intel hat auch gute Produkte (für die jeweilige Zeit) erzeugt als noch kein Gewinn gemacht wurde

und das es die Produkte ohne die Machenschaften nicht gäbe sehe ich anderes, es wäre lediglich der Gewinn niedriger, den selbst wenn die verteilung intel/AMD am Markt 50 zu 50 gewesen wäre hätte intel das Geld für die entwicklung gehabt, Ich würde sogar behaupten das man dann in der Entwicklung weiter wäre weil AMD mehr Geld für Entwicklung gehabt hätte und es dadurch mehr Wettkampf gegeben hätte - aber das ist alles ein hätte, wäre, könnte Scenario - eine Diskussion darüber ist Sinnlos und führt zu rein gar nichts

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Tja, woher willst du das wissen?
Wäre Intel ehrlich geblieben, hätten sie weniger Gewinn gemacht, also auch weniger Geld in die Forschung investiert, sie hätten neue Prozessoren später oder anders entwickelt, der Vorsprung, den sie so vor AMD bekommen haben, wäre wahrscheinlich nie passiert, ergo wären es Konkurrenten auf Augenhöhe und nicht das, was jetzt ist.

Ich finde es schade, dass Intel nur eine Milliarde zahlen musste, ich hätte den Umsatz, den sie dadurch mehr hatten, ausrechnen lassen und *das* wäre dann die Strafe gewesen.

Aber schon richtig, die Diskussion führt zu nichts, da die Meinung nicht vereinbar sind, jedem also das Seine.


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, woher willst du das wissen?



naja das ist ja irgendwie logisch - oder meinst du bei einer 50/50 Marktverteilung hätten sich intel um AMD ausgemacht die Entwicklung mal einzustellen und den Gewinn zu steigern? - das wäre genauso illegal gewesen, man hätte sich ein Match geliefert, ist ja auch einige male so gewesen - siehe GHz Rennen zB oder P4 XE - den hätte es nie gegeben wenn der a64 nicht so schnell gewesen wäre, jetzt aktuell stagniert das ganze wieder ein wenig - das Tick Tock wird Zeitmäßig immer großzügiger ausgelegt was die entwicklung verlangsamt - würde aMD am 24. nicht ankündigungen machen sondern BD auf den Markt bringen sehe das sicher anders aus

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Richtig und dann ist Intel weggezogen, und wieso?
Weil sie ihren Gewinn deutlich steigern konnten, wieso?
Weil sie nachgeholfen haben, ganz einfach.
Ohne diese Eingriffe wäre alles anders verlaufen.


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig und dann ist Intel weggezogen, und wieso?



weil sie erkannt haben das GHz nicht alles sind und man den Core2 statt dem P5 gebracht hat - die Entwicklungskosten waren da (verglechsweise) minimal - der Core2 war nichts ja anderes als ein weiterentwickelter Pentium M und der wiederum baute in seiner Entwicklung zu weiten Teilen auf dem P3 auf, die entwicklungskosten hielten sich da in grenzen, das hätte man sich auch locker mit einer 50/50 Marktverteilung leisten können, die eigentlich Architekturentwicklung hatte man sich ja schon Jahre vorher beim P3 geleistet - das gleiche gilt für den Nehalem, dessen weiterentwicklung sich bis auf Kleinigkeiten zur IPC steigerung auf die Anbindung zum Chipsatz beschränkten

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Und das weißt du, weil du .....?


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ohne diese Eingriffe wäre alles anders verlaufen.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das weißt du, weil du .....?



aus deiner Glaskugel etwa?



das der Core2 und im weiteren Sinne auch der Nehalem auf dem P3 aufbaut ist doch hinlänglich bekannt

mfg


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Oh mann das nervt!
Egal auf welchen Thread man geht, er ended immer mit einer Intel/AMD Streiterei.
Kann man nicht irgentwo im PCGHX Forum einen Thread machen, wo sich die ganzen Intel/AMD Fans nach Herzenslust streiten können?


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Oh mann das nervt!
> Egal auf welchen Thread man geht, er ended immer mit einer Intel/AMD Streiterei.
> Kann man nicht irgentwo im PCGHX Forum einen Thread machen, wo sich die ganzen Intel/AMD Fans nach Herzenslust streiten können?



Es würde schon genügen wenn man das Problem mal an der Wurzel packt und entsprechende Post löscht - zb wie in diesem Thread wo ein User einem anderen unterstellt illegale Machenschaften gut zu finden und als vorbild zu nehmen, sowas muss einfach nicht sein 

mfg


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



XE85 schrieb:


> Es würde schon genügen wenn man das Problem mal an der Wurzel packt und entsprechende Post löscht - zb wie in diesem Thread wo ein User einem anderen unterstellt illegale Machenschaften gut zu finden und als vorbild zu nehmen, sowas muss einfach nicht sein
> 
> mfg


Hey den Thread hab ich gerade gelesen
Aber was ich mein sind auch so Sachen wie du und quantenslipstream gerade machen. Das kann man doch auch per PN machen, anstatt den ganzen Thread hier vollzuspammen


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Aber was ich mein sind auch so Sachen wie du und quantenslipstream gerade machen. Das kann man doch auch per PN machen, anstatt den ganzen Thread hier vollzuspammen



wei gesagt - Ich finde derartige Dinge wie oben erwähnt nicht ok und desshalb antworte ich drauf um das zu kritisieren, das darufhin sofort neue Anschludigungen und unterstellungen kommen liegt nicht an mir 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



XE85 schrieb:


> Es würde schon genügen wenn man das Problem mal an der Wurzel packt und entsprechende Post löscht - zb wie in diesem Thread wo ein User einem anderen unterstellt illegale Machenschaften gut zu finden und als vorbild zu nehmen, sowas muss einfach nicht sein
> 
> mfg


 
Lies mal meine Posts richtig, bevor du mir was unterstellst.


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



XE85 schrieb:


> wei gesagt - Ich finde derartige Dinge wie oben erwähnt nicht ok und desshalb antworte ich drauf um das zu kritisieren, das darufhin sofort neue Anschludigungen und unterstellungen kommen liegt nicht an mir
> 
> mfg


Antworten ist gut-Sich daran dann auch halten noch viel besser
Edit: Das mit den Unterstellungen von dir fande ich jetzt auch nicht besonders nett


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lies mal meine Posts richtig, bevor du mir was unterstellst.



wie heisst es so schön: getroffene Hunde bellen



Robin123 schrieb:


> Edit: Das mit den Unterstellungen von dir fande ich jetzt auch nicht besonders nett



na als was würdest du das Posting bezeichnen? - Kaum findet jemand intel gut oder möchte keine AMD CPU wird das sofort immer auf illegale Machenschaften reduziert und der User damit angegeriffen, und das ist in meinen Augen nicht in ordnung

Das gleiche gilt selbstverständlich in die andere Richtung - wobei es da meist weniger dramatisch ist, da das wort "illegal" nicht vorkommt

mfg


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



XE85 schrieb:


> na als was würdest du das Posting bezeichnen? - Kaum findet jemand intel gut oder möchte keine AMD CPU wird das sofort immer auf illegale Machenschaften reduziert und der User damit angegeriffen, und das ist in meinen Augen nicht in ordnung
> 
> mfg



Mhh habe ich persönlich jetzt noch nicht gemerkt. Gibts dazu auch ein Beispiel? Obwohl Leute, die Intels wollen schon meistens von anderen Usern davon abgeraten wird, aber das würde ich jetzt nicht als unterstellung illegaler Machenschaften bezeichnen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



XE85 schrieb:


> na als was würdest du das Posting bezeichnen? - Kaum findet jemand intel gut oder möchte keine AMD CPU wird das sofort immer auf illegale Machenschaften reduziert und der User damit angegeriffen, und das ist in meinen Augen nicht in ordnung
> 
> Das gleiche gilt selbstverständlich in die andere Richtung - wobei es da meist weniger dramatisch ist, da das wort "illegal" nicht vorkommt
> 
> mfg


 
Du hast es halt nicht verstanden, aber für dich gerne nochmal.
So zum Mitmeißeln. 

Er hat gesagt, dass er Intel gut findet.
Ich hab gefragt, wieso er ein Unternehmen gut findet, dass in illegale Machenschaften verstrickt war.
Er hat leider darauf nicht geantwortet.

Wo wurde denn nun da der User angegriffen?
Wieso musstest du dich einmischen?
Wartest du nicht auf das Erscheinen des 990X, damit du dir auf jeden Fall die schnellste Desktop CPU im Rechner hast?


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab gefragt, wieso er ein Unternehmen gut findet, dass in illegale Machenschaften verstrickt war.



Ich sehe in diesem Post kein Fragezeichen:



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Unternehmen, dass sich durch illegale Machenschaften einen Vorteil verschafft, ist nicht unbedingt ein Vorbild, bzw. etwas, das man gut finden sollte.



vielmehr sehe ich eine unterstellung das er intel aufgrund der machenschaften gut findet


und auf deine Frage hat er geantwortet:



david430 schrieb:


> wart die sandy brigde ab, dann weißt du es



Er ist offenbar der Meinung das SB schnell wird und er daher auf intel setzen wird - und das ist sein gutes Recht

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Aha, wenn du das als Antwort wertest, dann gut, ich eben nicht.

Klar kann er auf das setzen, was er will, ist seine Entscheidung, aber du musst hier nicht ankommen und den "Aufpasser" spielen, ist nicht dein Job.
Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass ein Post nicht angemessen ist/war, dann drückt man links auf das Ausrufezeichen und schreibt einen kleinen Kommentar in das auszufüllende Feld, dann auf "abschicken" drücken und warten, was bei rauskommt.

Also, bitte in Zukunft daran denken.


----------



## hype (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Mir ist es doch im Endefekkt vollkommen rille wat ick da in meienr kiste drinn hab..sex kann es eh nie erstezen  
Mir ist es auch vollkomen wer nun welche strafe zahlen musste und wer in irgendwelche machenschaften geraten ist..ich will für mich die beste CPU für games entwerder 870er oder 1090 T


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Beide sind gleichwertig, welche du letztendlich nimmst, hängt wohl eher davon ab, welche Plattform du besser findest, also AM3 oder 1156.
Unabhängig davon ob der Bulldozer drauf läuft oder eben nicht, mit dem 1090T hast du lange was von, das gilt auch für den i7.


----------



## INU.ID (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich darauf, dass es User gibt, die Intel gut finden.
> findest du etwa ein Unternehmen gut, das illegale Methoden nutzt um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen?
> Ich nicht.


Nur mal ein kleiner Auszug:
Schwarzbuch Markenfirmen - Die Machenschaften der Weltkonzerne (klick mal auf irgendeine Marke)


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ich kenne die Seite, aber hier gehts nicht um diese Unternehmen, sondern um ein ganz bestimmtest und wenn du das genauer nimmst, kannst du noch mehr anfügen, die eben zwar nicht illegal, aber moralisch fragwürdig sind.
Doch Intel ist eben bestraft worden und das macht dann den Unterschied.


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar kann er auf das setzen, was er will, ist seine Entscheidung, aber du musst hier nicht ankommen und den "Aufpasser" spielen, ist nicht dein Job.
> Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass ein Post nicht angemessen ist/war, dann drückt man links auf das Ausrufezeichen und schreibt einen kleinen Kommentar in das auszufüllende Feld, dann auf "abschicken" drücken und warten, was bei rauskommt.


Also wenn das an mich gerichted ist, dann hast du eigentlich Recht. Allerdings finde ich es ein bisschen lächerlich, dass du und XE85 in wircklich jedem PC Konfig Thread über genaus das gleiche Streiten. Das ist halt nicht mehr wircklich im Sinn vom Thread und fördert icherlich auch nicht die übersichtlichkeit. vielleicht solltet ihr einfach einen quantenslipstream+XE85 Streit Thread aufmachen, dann wäre in den anderen Threads Ruhe


----------



## hype (22. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Ein Kumpel von mir war ja gestewrn auf der Gamescom und ich habe ihm gesagt er soll nach PC ständen gucken.gab einen und so ein Typ sagte ich soll warten bis der i7 950 billiger wird also 250€. Würde dann auch der 930er auf 180€ fallen ? Wäre das dann wider sinvoll in SO 1366 zu investieren ?


----------



## Pagz (22. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

bis der i7 950 auf 250€ gefallen ist, sind schon lange die nächsten generationen an Prozzis raus, von da an kann man darüber jetzt schlecht diskutieren, da niemand weiß, wie gut die nächste generation wird


----------



## hype (22. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Nein der 950 wird nächsten Monat spätestens auf 250€ fallen. das wäre ja sehr interessant


----------



## Kingbase (22. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

also ich hab mir den thread jetzt mal durchgelesen und möchte meine erfahrung zum thema cpu limitierung bei multi gpu zum Senf geben.

meine line up
P2x4 965 mit 4ghz
2*5870
8gb ram
alles ist unterwasser gesetzt

dazu noch 3*samsung 2494 und spiel ab und zu mit eyefinity

bei dem 3dmark vantage komm ich nicht auf wesentlich höhere punkte (glaub 700 punkte) wenn ich die cpu mit 4 statt 3,4 ghz laufen lass, wohlgemerkt nur mit 1920*1080.

bei 1280*800 merkt man jedes zusätzliche mhz der cpu anhand von fastlinearer zunahme der punkte.

mikroruckler hab ich bisher erst einmal bemerkt und dass war in 5760*1080
und max details in nfs shift mit rund 40fps

crysis warhead bekomm ich iwie bei eyefinity nicht zum laufen und kann daher nur unter very high mit 1920*1080 und 4AA und 16AF beurteilen. keine mikroruckler und mit fraps komm ich auf min fps von 37 fps und bemerk keinerlei mirkoruckler.
und laut mehreren berichten hat nvidia die mikrorucklertreiberprobleme besser im griff als ati.

und zum thema cpu beschränkung, ich kann mir net vorstellen dass 2*460 von nem i7 @ 3,5ghz oder nem p2 965 oder 1090 @ 4ghz beschränkt werden, da 5870>460 leistungstechnisch. 
wie gesagt ich spiel meistens shooter, ab und zu ein bisschen strategie wie sc2 o.ä. wie es bei anno oder anderen cpuintensiven spielen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.

ich lass mich aber gerne besserem belehren, sind nur meine persönlichen eindrücke!!!!!!!!

und cf oder sli macht nur sinn mit den jeweils stärksten karten, drunter sind die nachteile(stromverbraucht, softwarestress, wertverlust) eher überwiegend meines erachtens.

stell dir nochmal die frage ob du wirklich soviel speed brauchst oder obs nicht eine 470er tut, bis es die nächste generation gibt.


----------



## hype (24. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

So hab gewartet und Bulldozer braucht wohl neue Boards wenn ich das aus den News richtig verstanden hab.  D.h n´ur den AMD zu kaufen weil BD drauf läuft wäre dann Stumpfsinn. oder ?


----------



## XE85 (24. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Richtig, aktuell deuted sehr viel darauf hin das BD zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard benötigt, der AM3 ist damit genausowenig aufrüstbar wie beide intel Sockel, beim 1366 hätte man eventuell noch die möglichkeit einen gebrauchten 6Kerner zum guten Preis zu ergattern

Ganz abgesehn davon halte ich es ohnehin für Stumpfsinnig bestimmte Hardware zu kaufen, nur weil diese eventuell aufrüstbar sein könnte

mfg


----------



## Torr Samaho (25. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

na toll  

(habe nen 1090 - er läuft ja gut mit 4 ghz, aber ich hatte den ja eben aufgrund der behauptungen gekauft, dass ich für bulldozer kein neues board brauche)


----------



## fuddles (25. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



> Richtig, aktuell deuted sehr viel darauf hin das BD zwingend ein AM3+ Mainboard benötigt, der AM3 ist damit genausowenig aufrüstbar wie beide intel Sockel,



Es deutet genauso viel dafür wie dagegen 

Nichts genaues weiß man nicht


----------



## XE85 (26. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



fuddles schrieb:


> Nichts genaues weiß man nicht



ist ja nur eine offizielle Aussage eines AMD Mitarbeiters, der wird das ja wohl kaum so genau wissen 

mfg


----------



## Ezio (26. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Offiziell ist nur was vom CEO kommt, auch dann nicht sicher wie man in der Vergangenheit gesehen hat.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (26. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Wenn du Intel Fan bist dann bleib halt bei Intel. Zur Zeit hast du kein merkliches Plus an Leistung wenn du nen 1090T kaufst, also von daher ist es deine Entscheidung.
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung das der Intelchipsatz fürs Mainboard nen Tick besser ist. Kenne keinen der mit nem P55 Chipsatz und nem i5 oder i7 unzufrieden ist.

Bei der Grafikkarte würd ich die Entscheidung abhängig von der Empfindlichkeit deiner Ohren machen. Wenn du ne einigermaßen leise karte willst, dann nimm die 5870. Wenn dir die Lautstärke egal is, dann nimm ne GTX 480.

Werd mir nächste Woche auch ne GTX 480 kaufen. Bin einfach Nvidia-Fan und der Meinung das die Treiber bei den meisten Spielen einfach besser funktionieren. Außerdem ist Physx kein unwesentlicher Kaufgrund.

Ich seh auch keinen Sinn darin nen Board zu kaufen was die nächste Generation von CPU's unterstützt. Wenn du jetzt nen guten Rechner holst dann reicht der für 2 Jahre und dann holt man sich halt nen neuen. USB3 kommt auch noch und wer weiß was noch passiert in den 2 Jahren. Seh nicht viel Sinn darin nen neuen Prozessor auf nen 2-3 Jahre altes Board zu packen.


----------



## JASH (26. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Wenn die GTX 480, dann die Zotac GTX 480 AMP!. Die hat nen sehr leisen Lüfter, ist übertaktet und sogar kühler als das normalmodell.


----------



## der_knoben (26. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Physx kein unwesentlicher Kaufgrund.


Naja, ich würde aber nur wegen PhysX keine NVidia kaufen. Ich kann guten gewissens behaupten, dass der Mehrwert eher gegen Null geht.


----------



## Ezio (26. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*

Das kommt sehr auf das Spiel an. Bei Mafia 2 hat man ohne PhysX nur Konsolen-Optik.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (28. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erst mal sollte gesagt werden, dass er das Budget gar nicht voll beanspruchen muss um einen guten Spielerechner zu bekommen.



Tja. Schön das ich nicht der einzige bin der das gemerkt hat.
Lustig ist auch die Diskusion ob S  1366 oder 1156 Tot sind.
Für die gewünschten Spiele reicht auch der S775.
Oder ob es unbedingt SLI / CF sein muß; habe mit der EINE 5870 keine
Probleme und auch die GTX 460 macht eine sehr gute Figur.


Ich würde das "mehr" Geld lieber in vernünftige HW stecken wie guter Tower inc. Dämmung, gutes NT, neue Tastatur / Maus usw. usw.

Daher mal ein paar Namen in den Raum werfen:
Corsair Obsidian Tower Serie
Corsair NTs  (besser als beQuite & Seasonic)
Logitech G19 
Razer Mamba
Teufel Lautsprecher
usw.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...air-Obsidian-700D-Big-Tower-black::14619.html


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (28. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Ezio schrieb:


> Das kommt sehr auf das Spiel an. Bei Mafia 2 hat man ohne PhysX nur Konsolen-Optik.



Aha
also wie in allen (=95+%) Spiele der letzten 2+ Jahre.


----------



## XE85 (28. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Lustig ist auch die Diskusion ob S 1366 oder 1156 Tot sind.



die hat sich ohnehin erledigt, alles was für den Sockel 1156 und 1366 bezüglich zukunft zutrifft, gilt seit ein paar Tagen auch ganz offiziell für den Sockel AM3

mfg


----------



## MSPCFreak (28. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Ezio schrieb:


> Das kommt sehr auf das Spiel an. Bei Mafia 2 hat man ohne PhysX nur Konsolen-Optik.



Nope. Gamestar hat sogar ein Vergleichsvideo wo man es gut sieht. Bei PS 3 gibt es keine Grasstopeln und geringere Weitsicht.

PS.: 1000 posts


----------



## totovo (28. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Wenn du Intel Fan bist dann bleib halt bei Intel. Zur Zeit hast du kein merkliches Plus an Leistung wenn du nen 1090T kaufst, also von daher ist es deine Entscheidung.
> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung das der Intelchipsatz fürs Mainboard nen Tick besser ist. Kenne keinen der mit nem P55 Chipsatz und nem i5 oder i7 unzufrieden ist.



sry, aber was hat das mit der Qualität der Mainboardchipsätze zu tun?

auch wenn Bulldozer nicht auf AM3 Boards läuft ist ein Core I7 für Spiele einfach oversized, den Unterschied, ob da ein P II oder ein Core I7 werkelt wirst du in 95% der Spiele nicht merken! (besonderst nicht bei full HD und shootern)



> Bei der Grafikkarte würd ich die Entscheidung abhängig von der Empfindlichkeit deiner Ohren machen. Wenn du ne einigermaßen leise karte willst, dann nimm die 5870. Wenn dir die Lautstärke egal is, dann nimm ne GTX 480.



/Sign




> Werd mir nächste Woche auch ne GTX 480 kaufen. Bin einfach Nvidia-Fan und der Meinung das die *Treiber bei den meisten Spielen einfach besser *funktionieren.




Hattest du schon einmal eine ATI Graka?
Hast du dich einmal Inforniert?
Nein!
Es ist schon lange ein Gerücht, dass die AMD Treiber schlechter sind als die von Nvideo... (Klick mich)




> Außerdem ist Physx kein unwesentlicher Kaufgrund.



Also ich habe Metro und Mirros Edge mit und ohne Physx gespielt, aber mal unter uns, Ich habe kein Unterschied festgestellt...
geht wahrscheinlich den meisten so, die richtig spielen und nicht auf die Rauchschwaden achten!




> Ich seh auch keinen Sinn darin nen Board zu kaufen was die nächste Generation von CPU's unterstützt. Wenn du jetzt nen guten Rechner holst dann reicht der für 2 Jahre und dann holt man sich halt nen neuen. USB3 kommt auch noch



gibt es schon 



> und wer weiß was noch passiert in den 2 Jahren. Seh nicht viel Sinn darin nen neuen Prozessor auf nen 2-3 Jahre altes Board zu packen.



Meine Empfehlung:

Stecke bitte keine 1600€ in einen Spiele PC der in 2 Jahren sowieso veraltet ist, das macht einfach kein Sinn!

Kauf dir für 800€ einen ordentlichen Rechner und gut is!

mfg


----------



## Ezio (28. August 2010)

*AW: 1600€ PC für Games*



> Hattest du schon einmal eine ATI Graka?
> Hast du dich einmal Inforniert?
> Nein!
> Es ist schon lange ein Gerücht, dass die AMD Treiber schlechter sind als die von Nvideo... (Klick mich)



Zumindest unter Linux hat NV deutlich bessere Treiber. Die Umfrage sagt wenig aus, da hier mehr Leute eine ATI haben.

PhysX macht in vielen Spielen keinen großen Unterschied, aber in Mafia 2 will ich es nicht mehr missen. Die Partikel und Schäden sind einfach viel realistischer.


----------

